# ولا يزال التجريف مستمرا



## under-taker (5 أكتوبر 2006)

النص الاول 

صمويل 1 20 : 30 30فَحَمِيَ غَضَبُ شَاوُلَ عَلَى يُونَاثَانَ وَقَالَ لَهُ: "يَا \بْنَ \لْمُتَعَوِّجَةِ \لْمُتَمَرِّدَةِ, 
أَمَا عَلِمْتُ أَنَّكَ قَدِ \خْتَرْتَ \بْنَ يَسَّى لِخِزْيِكَ وَخِزْيِ عَوْرَةِ أُمِّكَ؟ 

30 Then Saul's anger was kindled against Jonathan, and he said unto him, Thou son 
of the perverse rebellious woman, do not I know that thou hast chosen the son of 
Jesse to thine own confusion, and unto the confusion of thy mother's nakedness? 

30فَاسْتَشَاطَ شَاوُلُ غَضَباً عَلَى يُونَاثَانَ وَقَالَ لَهُ: "يَا ابْنَ الْمُتَعَوِّجَةِ الْمُتَمَرِّدَةِ، أَتَظُنُّ أَنَّنِي لَمْ 
أَعْلَمْ أَنَّ انْحِيَازَكَ لاِبْنِ يَسَّى يُفْضِي إِلَى خِزْيِكَ وَخِزْيِ أُمِّكَ الَّتِي أَنْجَبَتْكَ؟ 

فى النص العربى الاول و كذلك النص الثانى الانجليزى يقرر بكل وضوح (وربما بوقاحة) "لخزي 
عورة امك" اما النص الجديد فقد تم حذف عورة الام واكتفى بخزى عام لها و اضيفت كلمة التى 
انجبتك . وفات كتبه هذه الطبعة انه حتى بعد التعديل فان هذا النص يعتبر سب علنى يقع قائله 
تحت طائلة القانون تخيل عزيزى القارىء اننى اتناقش مع احد النصارى واقول له فعلت هذا 
لتدارى خزيك وخزى عورة امك لن يشفع لى وجودها فى الكتاب المقدس من الوقوع تحت طائلة 
القانون حتى بعد التعديل المذكور . و السؤال هنا هل هذه الكلمات موحى بها من الله وممكن 
للنصارى ان يتعبدوا بتلاوتها . وهؤلاء الكتبة مطالبون بعمل اكثر ذكاءا ليداروا كل هذا الخزى 
. 

النص الثانى 

صمويل الثانى 22 10 11 10طَأْطَأَ \لسَّمَاوَاتِ وَنَزَلَ وَضَبَابٌ تَحْتَ رِجْلَيْهِ. 11رَكِبَ عَلَى كَرُوبٍ 
وَطَارَ، وَرُئِيَ عَلَى أَجْنِحَةِ \لرِّيحِ. 

10 He bowed the heavens also, and came down; and darkness was under his feet. 11 
And he rode upon a cherub, and did fly: and he was seen upon the wings of the wind. 

10طَأْطَأَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَنَزَلَ، فَكَانَتِ الْغُيُومُ الْمُتَجَهِّمَةُ تَحْتَ قَدَمَيْهِ. 11امْتَطَى مَرْكَبَةً مِنْ مَلاَئِكَةِ 
الْكَرُوبِيمِ وَطَارَ وَتَجَلَّى عَلَى أَجْنِحَةِ الرِّيحِ. 

لنشرح النص اولا المقصود هنا الرب تعالى الله عما يصفون والكروب الذى سوف يركبه هو 
الملاك الصغير وجمعها كاروبيم وتنطق باليونانية شاروبيم وفى القاموس الامريكى يذكر فى 
تعريف هذه الكلمة 

American Heritage Dictionary Cherub One of the second order angels 

اى ملاك من الدرجة الثانية وهكذا بخل كتبة الكتاب المقدس على الرب حتى ان يركب درجة 
اولى و يطير على اجنحة الريح و الصورة كما ترى صورة سفيهة لا يصدقها طفل صغير . وقد 
حاول الذين يكتبون الكتاب بايديهم تعديل هذه الصورة فى الطبعة الجديدة فتحول الكروب الى 
كاروبيم اى مجموعة و لم يركب الاله عليهم مباشرة بل على مركبة يجرها الكاروبيم المساكين 
و لعل الصورة الجديدة تخفف الحرج قليلا و لكن السؤال هنا من اين اتى هؤلاء الكتبة بكلمة 
مركبة الغير موجودة فى جميع الطبعات السابقة ؟؟؟ .

النص الثالث 

حزقيال 23 17 ------ 17فَأَتَاهَا بَنُو بَابِلَ فِي مَضْجَعِ \لْحُبِّ وَنَجَّسُوهَا بِزِنَاهُمْ, فَتَنَجَّسَتْ بِهِمْ 
وَجَفَتْهُمْ نَفْسُهَا. 18وَكَشَفَتْ زِنَاهَا وَكَشَفَتْ عَوْرَتَهَا, فَجَفَتْهَا نَفْسِي كَمَا جَفَتْ نَفْسِي أُخْتَهَا. 
19وَأَكْثَرَتْ زِنَاهَا بِذِكْرِهَا أَيَّامَ صِبَاهَا \لَّتِي فِيهَا زَنَتْ بِأَرْضِ مِصْرَ. 20وَعَشِقَتْ مَعْشُوقِيهِمِ \لَّذِينَ 
لَحْمُهُمْ كَلَحْمِ \لْحَمِيرِ وَمَنِيُّهُمْ كَمَنِيِّ \لْخَيْلِ. 21وَ\فْتَقَدْتِ رَذِيلَةَ صِبَاكِ بِزَغْزَغَةِ \لْمِصْرِيِّينَ تَرَائِبَكِ 
لأَجْلِ ثَدْيِ صِبَاكِ. 

17فَأَقْبَلَ إِلَيْهَا أَبْنَاءُ بَابِلَ وَعَاشَرُوهَا فِي مَضْجَعِ الْحُبِّ وَنَجَّسُوهَا بِزِنَاهُمْ. وَبَعْدَ أَنْ تَنَجَّسَتْ بِهِمْ 
كَرِهَتْهُمْ. 18وَإِذْ وَاظَبَتْ عَلَى زِنَاهَا عَلاَنِيَةً، وَتَبَاهَتْ بِعَرْضِ عُرْيِهَا، كَرِهْتُهَا كَمَا كَرِهْتُ أُخْتَهَا. 
19وَمَعَ ذَلِكَ أَكْثَرَتْ مِنْ فُحْشِهَا، ذَاكِرَةً أَيَّامَ حَدَاثَتِهَا حَيْثُ زَنَتْ فِي دِيَارِ مِصْرَ. 20فَأُوْلِعَتْ 
بِعُشَّاقِهَا هُنَاكَ، الَّذِينَ عَوْرَتُهُمْ كَعَوْرَ ةِ الْحَمِيرِ وَمَنِيُّهُمْ كَمَنِيِّ الْخَيْلِ. 21وَتُقْتِ إِلَى فُجُورِ حَدَاثَتِكِ 
حِينَ كَانَ الْمِصْرِيُّونَ يُدَاعِبُونَ تَرَائِبَ عِذْرَتِكِ طَمَعاً فِي نَهْدِ حَدَاثَتِكِ. 

17 And the Babylonians came to her into the bed of love, and they defiled her with their 
whoredom, and she was polluted with them, and her mind was alienated from them. 

18 So she discovered her whoredoms, and discovered her nakedness: then my mind 
was alienated from her, like as my mind was alienated from her sister. 

19 Yet she multiplied her whoredoms, in calling to remembrance the days of her youth, 
wherein she had played the harlot in the land of Egypt. 

20 For she doted upon their paramours, whose flesh is as the flesh of asses, and 
whose issue is like the issue of horses. 

هنا عزيزى القارى مشكلة نادرة الحدوث فهؤلاء الكتبة الجدد منهجهم عادة تصحيح ما وقع من 
الكتبة السابقين من اخطاء لرفع الحرج او التعمية على فهم معنى معين للنص ولكن هنا حدث 
العكس !!!! فالنص الاصلى يتحدث عن رجال لحمهم كلحم الحمير والكتبة الجدد حولوها الى 
عورنهم كعورة الحمير فما الذى جعلهم يتمسكون بعورة الرجال هنا و يتخلصوا منها فى النص 
الاول ربما لان النص الاول يتحدث عن عورة النساء؟ . ولكن الحيرة تزول بعد ان وجدت النص 
التالى على نفس الموقع السابق وهو من الطبعة الدولية الجديدة 

Ezekiel 23 :: New International Version (NIV) 

20 There she lusted after her lovers, whose genitals were like those of donkeys and 
whose emission was like that of horses. 

وكما ترى النص يحدد بوضوح ان عورة او اعضاء الرجال التناسلية هى التى تشبة تلك التى 
للحمير و نحن الان عزيزى القارىء امام مذهبين مختلفين مذهب لحم الحمير واتباعه ممكن 
تسميتهم اللحميين وهو المذهب القديم اما المذهب الجديد مذهب العورة الصريحة واقترح 
تسميتهم بالعوراتيين ولك ان تسال اى نصرانى هل انت من اللحميين او من العوراتيين ولا 
تنسى ان المذهبين فى النهاية تعود للحمير سواء لحم او عورة. 

وقبل ان نختم هذه الفقرة ظهر النص الذى يحل المشكلة كلها هو الترحمة الحديثة 

Ezekiel 23 :: New Living Translation (NLT) 

20She lusted after lovers whose attentions were gross and bestial. 

وهنا تم الاستغناء عن العورة واللحم تماما واصبح الحديث شهوة بهيمية او وحشية ولم يعترض 
على هذا التعديل الا الحمير الذين تم حذفهم من النص الاخير تماما والامر تحول الى مهزلة لا رابط 
لها ولا ضابط والله المستعان ولا حول ولا قوة الا به سبحانه.

النص الرابع 

اشعيا 7 20 20فِي ذَلِكَ \لْيَوْمِ يَحْلِقُ \لسَّيِّدُ بِمُوسَى مُسْتَأْجَرَةٍ فِي عَبْرِ \لنَّهْرِ بِمَلِكِ أَشُّورَ \لرَّأْسَ 
وَشَعْرَ \لرِّجْلَيْنِ وَتَنْزِعُ \للِّحْيَةَ أَيْضاً. 

20فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ يَسْتَأْجِرُ الرَّبُّ مَلِكَ أَشُورَ مِنْ عَبْرِ نَهْرِ الْفُرَاتِ، فَيَكُونُ الْمُوسَى الَّتِي يَحْلِقُ بِهَا 
الرَّبُّ شَعْرَ رُؤُوسِكُمْ وَأَرْجُلِكُمْ، وَحَتَّى لِحَاكُمْ أَيْضاً. 

20 In the same day shall the Lord shave with a razor that is hired, namely, by them 
beyond the river, by the king of Assyria, the head, and the hair of the feet: and it shall 
also consume the beard. 

هنا يستانف الكتبة نشاطهم المعتاد والسيد فى النص الاول هو الرب تعالى الله عما يصفون 
وهو يحلق بموسى مستاجرة ! شعر الراس واللحية و الارجل ولكن انظر النص العربى الثانى فى 
محاولتهم الفاشلة لتحسين النص لرفع الحرج ففى النص الثانى لمن يقراه دون ان يعلم بوجود 
النص الاول لن يحدد بدقة ما هو الشىء المؤجر ويحدد ان الرب يحلق لمجموعة رجال وليس 
لنفسه كما هو واضح من النص الاول. 

النص الخامس 

نشيد 5 10 10حَبِيبِي أَبْيَضُ وَأَحْمَرُ. مُعْلَمٌ بَيْنَ رَبْوَةٍ. (الْمَحْبُوبَةُ): حَبِيبِي مُتَأَلِّقٌ وَأَحْمَرُ، عَلَمٌ بَيْنَ 
عَشَرَةِ آلاَفٍ. 

10 My beloved is white and ruddy, the chiefest among ten thousand. 

سفر نشيد الانشاد هذا يزخر بالتحريفات اخترت منها هذا النص لعلاقته بما يقوم البابا شنودة 
بنفسه من محاولة تفسيره و اضفاء صبغة روحية عليه ولكن لنشرح التحريف اولا فقد تحول 
الحبيب من ابيض و احمر الى متالق واحمر!!! وتحولت معلم بين ربوة الى علم بين عشرة الاف!!! 
وعلامات التعجب من عندى و التلاعب واضح لا يحتاج الى شرح. والمشكلة هنا عزيزى القارىء 
ان البابا شنودة اجهد نفسه فى نصف صفحة فى جريدة وطنى القاهرية النصرانية لمحاولة 
تفسير معنى هذا الحبيب الابيض و الاحمر وبذل قصارى جهده لحعل هذه الصفات اللونية 
لعيسى عليه السلام وقد ذهب كل هذا الجهد هباء بعد تغيير كلمة ابيض بكلمة متالق و راجع 
صورة من المقال المرفقة . 

اضغط رقم واحد على يسار الصفحة

اما موضوع تحول النص من "معلم بين ربوة" الى "علم بين عشرة الاف" فهذا فوق مستوى 
المناقشة ويعتبر من الاعجاز الفهمى للكتاب الذى لم يعد مقدسا

التص السادس 

خروج 4 10 10فَقَالَ مُوسَى لِلرَّبِّ: "اسْتَمِعْ أَيُّهَا \لسَّيِّدُ لَسْتُ أَنَا صَاحِبَ كَلاَمٍ مُنْذُ أَمْسِ وَلاَ أَوَّلِ 
مِنْ أَمْسِ وَلاَ مِنْ حِينِ كَلَّمْتَ عَبْدَكَ بَلْ أَنَا ثَقِيلُ \لْفَمِ وَ\للِّسَانِ". 11فَقَالَ لَهُ \لرَّبُّ: "مَنْ صَنَعَ 
لِلْإِنْسَانِ فَماً أَوْ مَنْ يَصْنَعُ أَخْرَسَ أَوْ أَصَمَّ أَوْ بَصِيراً أَوْ أَعْمَى؟ أَمَا هُوَ أَنَا \لرَّبُّ؟ 12فَالآنَ \
ذْهَبْ وَأَنَا أَكُونُ مَعَ فَمِكَ وَأُعَلِّمُكَ مَا تَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ". 13فَقَالَ: "اسْتَمِعْ أَيُّهَا \لسَّيِّدُ أَرْسِلْ بِيَدِ مَنْ 
تُرْسِلْ". 14فَحَمِيَ غَضَبُ \لرَّبِّ عَلَى مُوسَى وَقَالَ: "أَلَيْسَ هَارُونُ \للاَّوِيُّ أَخَاكَ؟ تهرُّب موسى 

10فَقَالَ مُوسَى لِلرَّبِّ: "اصْغَ يَارَبُّ، أَنَا لَمْ أَكُنْ فِي يَوْمٍ مِنَ الأَيَّامِ فَصِيحاً، لاَ فِي الأَمْسِ، وَلاَ مُنْذُ 
أَنْ خَاطَبْتَ عَبْدَكَ. إِنَّمَا أَنَا بَطِيءُ النُّطْقِ عَيِيُّ اللِّسَانِ". 11فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لَهُ: "مَنْ هُوَ بَارِيءُ فَمِ 
الإِنْسَانِ؟ أَوْ مَنْ يَجْعَلُهُ أَخْرَسَ أَوْ أَصَمَّ أَوْ بَصِيراً أَوْ كَفِيفاً؟ أَلَسْتُ أَنَا الرَّبُّ؟ 12فَالآنَ انْطَلِقْ 
فَأُلَقِّنَ فَمَكَ النُّطْقَ، وَأُعَلِّمَكَ مَاذَا تَقُولُ". 13لَكِنَّ مُوسَى أَجَابَ: "يَاسَيِّدُ، أَتَوَسَّلُ إِلَيْكَ أَنْ تُرْسِلَ 
مَنْ تَشَاءُ غَيْرِي". 14فَاحْتَدَمَ غَضَبُ الرَّبِّ عَلَى مُوسَى وَقَالَ: "أَلَيْسَ هَرُونُ اللاَّوِيُّ أَخَاكَ؟ 

10 And Moses said unto the LORD, O my LORD, I am not eloquent, neither heretofore, 
nor since thou hast spoken unto thy servant: but I am slow of speech, and of a slow 
tongue. 

11 And the LORD said unto him, Who hath made man's mouth? or who maketh the 
dumb, or deaf, or the seeing, or the blind? have not I the LORD? 

12 Now therefore go, and I will be with thy mouth, and teach thee what thou shalt say. 

13 And he said, O my LORD, send, I pray thee, by the hand of him whom thou wilt 
send. 

14 And the anger of the LORD was kindled against Moses, and he said, Is not Aaron 
the Levite thy brother? 

انظر ايها القارىء العزيز كيف يكلم موسى عليه السلام الرب على زعمهم مرتين متتاليتين قائلا 
اسمع ايها السيد وهو كما ترى قول جاف وجرى تعديله الى اسلوب اكثر تهذيبا و هو اصغ يا 
رب وفى الثانية اتوسل اليك يا سيد والتى تطابق الى حد كبير النص الانجليزى. 

النص السابع 

نشيد الانشاد 8 10 لَنَا أُخْتٌ صَغِيرَةٌ لَيْسَ لَهَا ثَدْيَانِ. فَمَاذَا نَصْنَعُ لِأُخْتِنَا فِي يَوْمٍ تُخْطَبُ؟ 

8 We have a little sister, and she hath no breasts: what shall we do for our sister in the 
day when she shall be spoken for? 

8لَنَا أُخْتٌ صَغِيرَةٌ لَمْ يَنْمُ نَهْدَاهَا بَعْدُ، فَمَاذَا نَصْنَعُ لأُخْتِنَا فِي يَوْمِ خِطْبَتِهَا 

مرة اخرى مع نشيد الانشاد النص العربى القديم يحدد المشكلة بان الاخت الصغيرة ليس لها 
ثديان فما العمل فى هذه المشكلة عندما تخطب هذه المسكينة. تم تعديل النص او بمعنى ادق 
تحريفه الى لم ينم نهداها بعد والجواب سهل ننتظر حتى ينموا ام يؤخذ هذا النص الجديد كدليل 
شرعى(اذا كان احد من النصارى يفهم معنى دليل شرعى) على انه ممكن خطبة البنات 
الصغيرات قبل ان تنمو اثدائهن او نهودهن ؟؟؟؟هل من راجل رشيد يخبرنا ماذا يقول النص 
الاصلى لانه لا يمكن ان يحتمل المعنيين. 

النص الثامن 

صمويل 2 6 5 وَدَاوُدُ وَكُلُّ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ يَلْعَبُونَ أَمَامَ \لرَّبِّ بِكُلِّ أَنْوَاعِ \لآلاَتِ مِنْ خَشَبِ \لسَّرْوِ 
بِالْعِيدَانِ وَبِالرَّبَابِ وَبِالدُّفُوفِ وَبِالْجُنُوكِ وَبِالصُّنُوجِ. 6وَلَمَّا \نْتَهُوا إِلَى بَيْدَرِ نَاخُونَ مَدَّ عُزَّةُ يَدَهُ 
إِلَى تَابُوتِ \للَّهِ وَأَمْسَكَهُ، لأَنَّ \لثِّيرَانَ تَعَثَّرَتْ. 7فَحَمِيَ غَضَبُ \لرَّبِّ عَلَى عُزَّةَ وَضَرَبَهُ \للَّهُ هُنَاكَ 
لأَجْلِ غَفَلِهِ، فَمَاتَ هُنَاكَ لَدَى تَابُوتِ \للَّهِ. 8فَاغْتَاظَ دَاوُدُ لأَنَّ \لرَّبَّ \قْتَحَمَ عُزَّةَ \قْتِحَاماً، وَسَمَّى 
ذَلِكَ \لْمَوْضِعَ "فَارِصَ عُزَّةَ" إِلَى هَذَا \لْيَوْمِ. 

5 And David and all the house of Israel played before the LORD on all manner of 
instruments made of fir wood, even on harps, and on psalteries, and on timbrels, and on 
cornets, and on cymbals. 

6 And when they came to Nachon's threshingfloor, Uzzah put forth his hand to the ark 
of God, and took hold of it; for the oxen shook it. 

7 And the anger of the LORD was kindled against Uzzah; and God smote him there for 
his error; and there he died by the ark of God. 

8 And David was displeased, because the LORD had made a breach upon Uzzah: 
and he called the name of the place Perezuzzah to this day. 

5وَدَاوُدُ وَسَائِرُ مُرَافِقِيهِ مِنَ الإِسْرَائِيلِيِّينَ يَعْزِفُونَ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ عَلَى كُلِّ أَنْوَاعِ الآلاَتِ الْمَصْنُوعَةِ مِنْ 
خَشَبِ السَّرْوِ، كَالْعِيدَانِ وَالرَّبَابِ والدُّفُوفِ وَالْجُنُوكِ وَالصُّنُوجِ. 6وَعِنْدَمَا بَلَغُوا بَيْدَرَ نَاخُونَ تَعَثَّرَتِ 
الثِّيرَانُ الَّتِي تَجُرُّ الْعَرَبَةَ، فَمَدَّ عُزَّةُ يَدَهُ وَأَمْسَكَ تَابُوتَ الرَّبِّ خَوْفاً عَلَيْهِ مِنَ السُّقُوط . ِ 

7فَاحْتَدَمَ غَضَبُ الرَّبِّ عَلَيْهِ، وَأَهْلَكَهُ لأَجْلِ جَسَارَتِهِ وَجَهْلِهِ، فَمَاتَ هُنَاكَ بِجِوَارِ التَّابُوتِ. 8فَشَقَّ 
الأَمْرُ عَلَى دَاوُدَ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ أَهْلَكَ عُزَّةَ وَأَبَادَهُ. وَدَعَا ذَلِكَ الْمَوْضِعَ فَارَصَ عُزَّةَ (وَمَعْنَاهُ انْكِسَارُ 
عُزَّةَ) إِلَى هَذَا الْيَوْمِ. 

القصة باختصار عزة (بضم العين) يمد يده ليمسك تابوت الرب قبل ان يسقط لان الثيران التى 
تجره تعثرت وهو تصرف تلقائى لا غبار عليه ولكن الرب غضب على عزة هذا فضربه واهلكه 
لدى التابوت المقدس وهى كما ترى امور تظهر الرب بصورة الظالم ولذلك يذكر النص الاول ان 
داوود اغتاظ لان الرب قتل عزة قتلا . والنص اغتاظ داود تحول الى "فشق الامر على داود" لزوم 
التخفيف .ولا يفوتنا هنا ان بشكر الكتبة على تعديل اخر هو وضع كلمة يعزفون بدلا من يلعبون 
وهى ادق واصح وهو خطأ من المترجم الاول كما هو واضح . 

النص التاسع 

مزمور 105 28 28أَرْسَلَ ظُلْمَةً فَأَظْلَمَتْ وَلَمْ يَعْصُوا كَلاَمَهُ. 

28 He sent darkness, and made it dark; and they rebelled not against his word. 

28بَعَثَ ظَلاَماً، تَغَشَّتْ بِهِ الأَرْضُ، وَلَكِنَّ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ عَانَدُوا كَلِمَتَهُ. 

النص العربى الاول والانجليزى كذلك ينفى المعصية عن المصريين اما النص العربى الجديد يصر 
على ان المصريين عاندوا كلمته اى عصوا الرب وهو عكس المعنى . 

النص العاشر 

اخبار الايام 2 22 1 وَمَلَّكَ سُكَّانُ أُورُشَلِيمَ أَخَزْيَا \بْنَهُ \لأَصْغَرَ عِوَضاً عَنْهُ لأَنَّ جَمِيعَ \لأَوَّلِينَ قَتَلَهُمُ 
\لْغُزَاةُ \لَّذِينَ جَاءُوا مَعَ \لْعَرَبِ إِلَى \لْمَحَلَّةِ. فَمَلَكَ أَخَزْيَا بْنُ يَهُورَامَ مَلِكِ يَهُوذَا. 2كَانَ أَخَزْيَا \بْنَ 
\ثْنَتَيْنِ وَأَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً حِينَ مَلَكَ وَمَلَكَ سَنَةً وَ\حِدَةً فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَ\سْمُ أُمِّهِ عَثَلْيَا بِنْتُ عُمْرِي. 

1 And the inhabitants of Jerusalem made Ahaziah his youngest son king in his stead: 
for the band of men that came with the Arabians to the camp had slain all the eldest. 
So Ahaziah the son of Jehoram king of Judah reigned. 

2 Forty and two years old was Ahaziah when he began to reign, and he reigned one 
year in Jerusalem. His mother's name also was Athaliah the daughter of Omri. 

وَنَصَّبَ سُكَّانُ أُورُشَلِيمَ أَخَزْيَا أَصْغَرَ أَبْنَائِهِ مَلِكاً عَلَيْهِمْ خَلَفاً لَهُ، لأَنَّ الْغُزَاةَ الَّذِينَ انْضَمُّوا إِلَى 
الْعَرَبِ وَأَغَارُوا عَلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ قَتَلُوا سَائِرَ إِخْوَتِهِ، فَمَلَكَ أَخَزْيَا بْنُ يَهُورَامَ عَلَى يَهُوذَا. 2وَكَانَ 
أَخَزْيَا فِي الثَّانِيَةِ وَالْعِشْرِينَ مِنْ عُمْرِهِ حِينَ تَوَلَّى الْمُلْكَ، وَدَامَ حُكْمُهُ سَنَةً وَاحِدَةً فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ، 
وَاسْمُ أُمِّهِ عَثَلْيَا، وَهِيَ حَفِيدَةُ عُمْرِي. 

فى هذا النص عمر اخزيا تحول من الثانية والاربعين الى الثانية و العشرين هكذا بكل بجاحة 
والسبب هو ان ابو اخزيا مات و عمره اربعون سنة راجع الاصحاح 21ولا يمكن ان يكون عمر 
الابن اكبر من عمر الاب فلا مانع من تعديل العمر ولاحظ ان طبعة الملك جيمس الانجليزية تحدد 
العمر ب 42 سنة وهذه الطبعة عمرها اكثر من 400 عام وبقى فيها وفى الطبعة العربية القديمة 
عمر الابن اكبر من عمر الاب حتى تدارك الذين يكتبون الكتاب بايديهم ذلك فى الطبعة الجديدة. 

استعنت ببعض المراجع فى السلسلة ومنها كتاب الحقيقة المطلقة للدكتور مهندس محمد امين 
الحسينى وكتب اخرى له .وكذلك كتاب اختلاف فى تراجم الكتاب المقدس للواء احمد عبد 
الوهاب .

سيجد القارىء ثلاثة نصوص هى 
على الترتيب النص العربى القديم المتداول وله مواقع كثيرة على الانترنت والنص الثانى 
هونسخة الملك جيمس المعروفة . وهذا هو موقع النص العربى الثالث على الشبكة http://www
.gospelcom.net/ibs/bibles/arabic/


----------



## My Rock (5 أكتوبر 2006)

*هل اختلاف التراجم هو تحريف؟*

*انا عندي 4 تراجم للقرأن احداهم لا تشبه الاخرى, تحب اضعلك اقتباس من سورة الفاتحة؟*

*شوف الي جاي ترجمتين مختلفة للقرأن*



*1]* In the name of Allah, Most Gracious, Most Merciful. 

*[2]* Praise be to Allah, the Cherisher and Sustainer of the worlds; 

*[3]* Most Gracious, Most Merciful; 

*[4]* Master of the Day of Judgment. 

*[5]* Thee do we worship, and Thine aid we seek, 

*[6]* Show us the straight way, 

*[7]* The way of those on whom Thou hast bestowed Thy Grace, those whose (portion) is not wrath, and who go not astray. ​



و
​

Praise be to God, the Lord of the World, (1)
the Merciful, the All-merciful, (2)
the Master of the Day of Recompense. (3)
Thee we serve, and to Thee we pray for help. (4)
Guide us to the Straight Path, (5)
the path of those whom Thou hast blessed,(6)
not of those who incurred wrath, nor of the astray. (7
​


----------



## under-taker (5 أكتوبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *هل اختلاف التراجم هو تحريف؟*
> 
> *انا عندي 4 تراجم للقرأن احداهم لا تشبه الاخرى, تحب اضعلك اقتباس من سورة الفاتحة؟*
> 
> ...



انا مابقولش الترجمه
انت عندك دلوقتي نصين باللغه العربيه
النصين مختلفين ليه الاختلاف ده؟؟؟؟


----------



## under-taker (5 أكتوبر 2006)

احنا القرآن عندنا باللغه العربيه
وكل المسلمين في العالم بيقروا القرآن باللغه العربيه اما الترجمه دي للفهم بس مش اكتر
حتى في الصلاة لازم الصلاة يتقري فيها القرآن باللغه العربيه


----------



## My Rock (5 أكتوبر 2006)

under-taker قال:


> انا مابقولش الترجمه
> انت عندك دلوقتي نصين باللغه العربيه
> النصين مختلفين ليه الاختلاف ده؟؟؟؟


 
*انت كمان عندك نصين بالانجليزي*

*فلا الانجليزي و لا العربية هي لغة الكتاب المقدس الاصلية*


----------



## Fadie (5 أكتوبر 2006)

> انا مابقولش الترجمه
> انت عندك دلوقتي نصين باللغه العربيه
> النصين مختلفين ليه الاختلاف ده؟؟؟؟


و هى اللغة العربية لغة الكتاب المقدس يا ريس؟؟؟
لغتى الكتاب المقدس هما العبرية و اليونانية يا حاج هات الاصل


----------



## My Rock (5 أكتوبر 2006)

under-taker قال:


> احنا القرآن عندنا باللغه العربيه
> وكل المسلمين في العالم بيقروا القرآن باللغه العربيه اما الترجمه دي للفهم بس مش اكتر
> حتى في الصلاة لازم الصلاة يتقري فيها القرآن باللغه العربيه


 
*الشئ نفسه بالنسبة للكتاب المقدس*

*الكتاب المقدس مكتوب العهد القديم بالعبري و العهد الجديد باليوناني و هذه النسخ الاصلية لا يوجد فرق فيها*

*اما الترجمات كالعربية و الانجليزية هي ترجمات تفسرية كما قلت عليها بالنسبة للقرأن*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## under-taker (5 أكتوبر 2006)

اه بس احنا مش بنتعبد بالانجليزي ولا بالفرنساوي
احنا المسلمين بنتعبد بالقرآن باللغه العربيه 
جميع المسلمين في كافة انحاااااء العالم 
لازم القراءة تبقى باللغه العربيه
لااااااااااااازم
مش انتوا 
كام واحد فيكم بيقرأ الكتاب المقدس بالعبريه زي مانت بتقول؟؟؟
وبعدين هو سيدنا عيسى كان بيتكلم بالاراميه
ازاي يبقى النسخه الاصليه بتاعت الكتاب المفدس العهد الجديد باليونانيه
هل كان المسيح يتحدث اليونانيه؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Fadie (5 أكتوبر 2006)

> اه بس احنا مش بنتعبد بالانجليزي ولا بالفرنساوي
> احنا المسلمين بنتعبد بالقرآن باللغه العربيه
> جميع المسلمين في كافة انحاااااء العالم
> لازم القراءة تبقى باللغه العربيه
> ...


بفرض انه لم يتكلم اليونانية ما المانع ان تكتب اسفار العهد الجديد باليونانية؟؟؟
عموما المسيح تكلم اليونانية
و نحن بنعمة المسيح نقرأ اليونانية و العبرية و من لم يتعلم فهو مقصر تماما مثل الاجنبى الذى يتعلم العربية لقراءة القران


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 أكتوبر 2006)

under-taker قال:


> اه بس احنا مش بنتعبد بالانجليزي ولا بالفرنساوي
> احنا المسلمين بنتعبد بالقرآن باللغه العربيه
> جميع المسلمين في كافة انحاااااء العالم
> لازم القراءة تبقى باللغه العربيه
> ...


 

*+*


اخى الحبيب ..

فيه حاجات مصيريه لازم تشغل فيها عقلك .. يعنى ايه الكلام ده ؟ .. هقولك يعنى ايه :

اولا مش غريبه وعجيبه وتدعوا للاستنكار والذهول والشك .. ان ربنا ينزل كلامه باللغة العربيه فقط ؟؟؟ ولا تترجم ؟؟!!!!! بل أنه عندما تريد ترجمة القرآن تكون ترجمه لمعانيه فقط .. طيب هو ربنا بيصعبها على اللى عاوز يؤمن بيه ليه ؟؟!!!!! .. وبعدين اخى الحبيب حضرتك جاى تقول :



> كام واحد فيكم بيقرأ الكتاب المقدس بالعبريه زي مانت بتقول؟؟؟
> وبعدين هو سيدنا عيسى كان بيتكلم بالاراميه
> ازاي يبقى النسخه الاصليه بتاعت الكتاب المفدس العهد الجديد باليونانيه
> هل كان المسيح يتحدث اليونانيه؟؟؟؟؟




اسمع يا صديقى  .. النسخة الاصليه كُتبت باللغة العبريه .. وتم ترجمة العهد القديم للغة اليونانية وهى الترجمة السبعينيه .. وبالنسبة للعهد الجديد لى سؤال يا ريت تجاوبنى عليه .. هو العهد الجديد عندما كُتب .. هل كُتب ليقرأه المسيح ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!! 

جاوبنى وبعدها هقولك أن كان المسيح بيتكلم يونانى ولا لاء 

كمان عاوز أقولك احاجه مهمه برضه علشان ما تتعبش نفسك أخى الحبيب ... عندما تريد البحث عن تحريف .. يجب عليك ان تعمل أحد الامرين التاليين :

1 - إما ان تقارن بين *النسخة الاصليه* للكتاب المقدس وبين الذى فى أيدينا الان من ترجمات مختلفه 

2 - وإما أن تقارن بين *أقدم المخطوطات* المُكتشفه حتى عصرنا هذا .. وبين الذى فى ايدينا الان 

غير ذلك يا اخى فكلامك لا يُعتد به .. فلا تاتى وتقول ان الترجمة الفلانيه تختلف عن الترجمة العلانيه ... بالرغم من اننى واثق تماما وكلى يقين ان اى اختلاف لا يمس الجوهر اطلاقاً .. فكل ما تتحدث فيه يا اخى هو* ترجمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــات* فقط

ومع ذلك ...

بنعمة المسيح سأفند لك كل إدعاءاتك واحده تلو الاخرى .. إنتظر المفاجأه يا صديقى 

تحياتى ..


----------



## toufikm40 (6 أكتوبر 2006)

*تراجم القران ونسح الانجيل*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى وبعد
اولا اريد ان اوضح مسالة التراجم للقران وبعده للانجيل اما القران فصحيح هناك عدة تراجم له لكن هذه التراجم تختلف فقط في اللفظ لا المعنى ودائما هناك النص العربي الذي يعتمد عليه وهذا النص بقي محفوض لمدة 14 قرن لم يمسه اي تحريف اما تراجم الانجيل فهي مختلفة حتى في المعنى ولا يوجد ولا نسخة نستطيع العودة اليها كمرجع والكل يقول انه هو الاصح 
ثانيا انك بمجرد ان تفتح الانجيل وتبدا بالقراة تصطدم باشياء لا يتقبلها اي عقل فمثلا في سفر التكوين في جزء بدا الحلق يقول ان الله في اليوم السابع بعد خلقه السماوات والارض في ستت ايام ذهب يستريح من عمله اي اله هذا الذي يتعب من العمل:smil13:  ان اله يتعب اله ناقص ولا يستحق العبادة ابدا :new2: 
هذا بمجرد فتحك لكتاب قبل ان تتعدى الصفحة الاولى وللحديث بقية ان شاء الله الذي لايتعب ابدا سبحانه


----------



## toufikm40 (6 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى وبعد
اولا اريد ان اوضح مسالة التراجم للقران وبعده للانجيل اما القران فصحيح هناك عدة تراجم له لكن هذه التراجم تختلف فقط في اللفظ لا المعنى ودائما هناك النص العربي الذي يعتمد عليه وهذا النص بقي محفوض لمدة 14 قرن لم يمسه اي تحريف اما تراجم الانجيل فهي مختلفة حتى في المعنى ولا يوجد ولا نسخة نستطيع العودة اليها كمرجع والكل يقول انه هو الاصح 
ثانيا انك بمجرد ان تفتح الانجيل وتبدا بالقراة تصطدم باشياء لا يتقبلها اي عقل فمثلا في سفر التكوين في جزء بدا الحلق يقول ان الله في اليوم السابع بعد خلقه السماوات والارض في ستت ايام ذهب يستريح من عمله اي اله هذا الذي يتعب من العمل ان اله يتعب اله ناقص ولا يستحق العبادة ابدا  
هذا بمجرد فتحك لكتاب قبل ان تتعدى الصفحة الاولى وللحديث بقية ان شاء الله الذي لايتعب ابدا سبحانه


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 أكتوبر 2006)

toufikm40 قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى وبعد
> اولا اريد ان اوضح مسالة التراجم للقران وبعده للانجيل اما القران فصحيح هناك عدة تراجم له لكن هذه التراجم تختلف فقط في اللفظ لا المعنى ودائما هناك النص العربي الذي يعتمد عليه وهذا النص بقي محفوض لمدة 14 قرن لم يمسه اي تحريف اما تراجم الانجيل فهي مختلفة حتى في المعنى ولا يوجد ولا نسخة نستطيع العودة اليها كمرجع والكل يقول انه هو الاصح
> ثانيا انك بمجرد ان تفتح الانجيل وتبدا بالقراة تصطدم باشياء لا يتقبلها اي عقل فمثلا في سفر التكوين في جزء بدا الحلق يقول ان الله في اليوم السابع بعد خلقه السماوات والارض في ستت ايام ذهب يستريح من عمله اي اله هذا الذي يتعب من العمل ان اله يتعب اله ناقص ولا يستحق العبادة ابدا
> هذا بمجرد فتحك لكتاب قبل ان تتعدى الصفحة الاولى وللحديث بقية ان شاء الله الذي لايتعب ابدا سبحانه


 
*+*

التعبير «استراح الله» في العبرانية يفيد أن الله كفّ عن العمل. فالكلمة العبرانية المترجمة استراح هي *«شاباث»* التي منها اشتُقَّت كلمة *« سبت ».* والمعنى الأصلي الوارد لهذه الكلمة في القاموس العبراني هو *الوقوف والكف.* والنص الذي استشهد به هذا القاموس في إيضاح معنى هذه الكلمة هو تكوين 8: 22 حيث يُقال «مدة كل أيام الأرض زرع وحصاد، وبرد وحر، وصيف وشتاء، ونهار وليل *لا تزال*». فالعبارة «*لا تزال*» الواردة هنا هي ترجمة الكلمة العبرانية «*شاباث*». فليس من المعقول أن تقول «استراح» في هذه القرينة، إذ لا يمكن أن يُقال إن الليل والنهار يستريحان. فلا جدال في أن الكلمة العبرانية «شاباث» تفيد في الأصل الكف أو الوقوف. وهذا هو معناها في خروج 31: 17.


----------



## professor_atif (6 أكتوبر 2006)

تحريف الكتاب المقدس

هل تحرف الكتاب المقدس(التوراة والإنجيل) أم لم يتحرف؟ من الذي حرفه؟ لمصلحة من تحرف؟ أين الكتاب الصحيح؟ هل شهد القران بتحريفه أم شهد بصدقه‎‎‎؟ هل تحرفت كل الكتب المقدسة في العالم ولم يتبق واحدا فقط نرجع إليه؟ الكتب الأثرية الموجودة في المتاحف والتي وجدت قبل وجود الإسلام لماذا تتطابق مع الكتب الحالية؟

العقل والمنطق : أعطى الله التوراة إلى موسى وجاء المسيح يبشر بالإنجيل الإلهي؛ فإذا لم يحافظ الله على كتابه ويحفظه فلماذا يعاقب البشر الذين وصل إلى أيديهم الكتاب المحرف؟ المسافة بين الإنجيل والقران قرابة السبع مائة سنة؛ ما مصير تلك الأجيال؟ فتح العرب المسلمون البلاد المسيحية التي حولهم واحتلوها؛ ترى لماذا لم يحتفظوا بكتاب واحد مغاير لما بين أيدينا يتفق مع القران لكي يحفظوه كشاهد على التحريف وكشاهد على صدق القران وصدق نبوة محمد؟

التوراة القائد والرحمة : ومن قبله (قبل القران)كتاب موسى(التوراة)إماما ورحمة ….(هود11: 17)

من قبله كتاب موسى إماما ورحمة وهذا كتاب مصدق لسانا عربيا لينذر الذين ظلموا (الاحقاف46: 12)

هنا يقر القران ويشهد أن التوراة هي الإمام والقائد لكل كتب الله.

التوراة نور بخط الله : قل من انزل الكتاب الذي جاء به موسى نورا وهدى للناس(أي لكل البشر) (الانعام6: 91)

وكتبنا له في الألواح من كل شئ موعظة وتفصيلا لكل شئ فخذوه بقوة (الاعراف7: 145)

هنا يشهد القران أن التوراة هدى ونور للناس وهى بخط الله وتفصيلا لكل شئ . 

الإنجيل كتاب منير: فان كذبوك فقد كذب رسل من قبلك جاءوا بالبينات والزبر(كتاب داود)والكتاب المنير(الإنجيل)(آل عمران3: 184)

وقفينا على اثارهم بعيسى ابن مريم مصدقا لما بين يديه من التوراة وآتيناه الإنجيل فيه هدى ونور(المائدة5: 46)

هنا نجد شهادة القران على أن الإنجيل كتاب منير وهو مطابق للتوراة ومصدقا لها ومصادقا عليها.

التوراة والإنجيل حكم الله : كيف يحكمونك وعندهم التوراة فيها حكم الله (المائدة5: 43)

وليحكم أهل الإنجيل بما انزل الله فيه ومن لم يحكم بما انزل الله فأولئك هم الفاسقون (المائدة5: 47)

وهنا رفض القران الحكم على اليهود وقال عندهم التوراة فيها حكم الله كما شهد أن من لم يحكم بما جاء في الإنجيل فأولئك هم الفاسقون.ترى هل كان نبي القران يطالب بتطبيق أحكام كتب تحرفت أو كتب نسخت وألغيت كما يقول البعض إن الإنجيل ألغى التوراة والقران ألغى الإنجيل؟******* هل كان نبي القران يجهل ذلك عندما طالب بتطبيق أحكام التوراة والإنجيل؟ هل يطالب بتطبيق أحكام كتب محرفة أو كتب بطلت؟

ضرورة إيمان المسلم بالتوراة والإنجيل : يأيها الذين آمنوا(المسلمون)آمنوا بالله ورسوله والكتاب الذي نزل على رسوله والكتاب الذي انزل من قبل ومن يكفر بالله وكتبه ورسله…ضل ضلالا بعيدا (النساء4: 136)

آمن الرسول بما انزل إليه من ربه والمؤمنون كل آمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله لا نفرق بين أحد من رسله (البقرة2: 285)

هنا آمن نبي القران بكتابه وبكتب الله السابقة له. ترى هل آمن بكتب محرفة أو كتب نسخت وألغيت؟ هل يطالب اتباعه بالإيمان بكتب محرفة؟ هل يكفي أن تقول آمنت بكتب الله دون أن تقرأها أو تعمل بها؟ إن كنت تؤمن بالقران هل لا تقرأه أو لا تعمل به؟

نبي القران يتبع التوراة والإنجيل ويبشر بهما : قل يأهل الكتاب لستم على شئ حتى تقيموا التوراة والإنجيل وما انزل إليكم من ربكم (المائدة5: 68) 

كلمة أهل الكتاب تعني اليهود والنصارى واليهود لا يؤمنون بالإنجيل لكن نبي القران يدعوهم للإيمان بالتوراة والإنجيل ولم يقل التوراة أو الإنجيل. ترى هل كان نبي القران يبشر اليهود بالإنجيل؟ واكد ذلك

لو انهم أقاموا التوراة والإنجيل لأكلوا من فوقهم ومن تحت أرجلهم (المائدة5: 66)

يطالب القران بتطبيق التوراة والإنجيل معا. وهذا إيمان النصارى وليس إيمان اليهود ترى هل كان نبي القران مبشرا نصرانيا؟ إذا كان الإنجيل نسخ التوراة ألغاها فلماذا يطالب القران بإقامة التوراة بجانب الإنجيل؟

قل فأتوا بكتاب من عند الله هو أهدى منهما (الكتابين) اتبعه إن كنتم صادقين (القصص28: 49)

هنا تصريح واضح وصريح أن نبي القران كان يتبع الكتابين التوراة والإنجيل ويشهد ويتحدى انه ليس هناك كتاب أهدى منهما!!!

هل كان نبي القران يشهد لكتابين محرفين أو كتابين نسخا أو بطلت أحكامهما؟ وهل كان يجهل ذلك ثم اكتشفه مؤخرا؟

قال الذين كفروا (أهل مكة) لن نؤمن بهذا القران ولا بالذي بين يديه (سباء34: 31)

وهنا نجد أن أهل مكة رفضوا أن يؤمنوا بالقران ولا بالكتاب الذي كان بين يدي نبي القران. ترى ما هذا الكتاب الذي كان بين يديه وكان يدعوهم للإيمان به؟ هل هو الكتاب المقدس أم أحد كتب الجاهلية؟

الله أوحى للحواريين وهم أنصاره : وإذ أوحيت إلى الحواريين أن آمنوا بي وبرسولي قالوا امنا واشهد باننا مسلمون (المائدة5: 111)

وهنا الله اوحى الى الحواريين. والحواريون هم الذين كتبوا الانجيل؛ ترى هل اوحى الله الى كذابين محرفين؟

قال عيسى ابن مريم للحواريين من انصاري الى الله قال الحواريون نحن انصار الله (الصف61: 14)

الحواريون انصار الله. الحواريون كتبوا الانجيل؛ ترى هل يتخذ الله من كذابين محرفين انصارا له؟

شهادة اهل الكتاب وشهادة الله : نزل به الروح الامين …بلسان عربي مبين وانه لفي زبر الاولين او لم يكن لهم اية ان يعلمه علماء بني اسرائيل (الشعراء26: 193-197)

وهنا يشهد القران بأنه ليس كتابا جديدا بل هو موجود في كتب الاولين واستشهد بعلماء بني اسرائيل واعتبر علمهم به اية ومعجزة تري هل يستشهد القران بكذابين محرفين؟

شهد الله انه لااله الا هو والملائكة واولوا العلم (اليهود والنصارى لان العرب صفتهم في القران الاميين أي الجهلة) قائما بالقسط (ال عمران3: 18)

يستشهد القران بالله والملائكة والوا العلم لم يسمع احدا شهادة الله او الملائكة فالشهادة الموثوقة هى شهادة اولوا العلم هل يستشهد بكذابين؟

يقولون لست مرسلا قل كفى بالله شهيدا بيني وبينكم ومن عنده علم الكتاب (الرعد13: 43) 

وهنا يستشهد نبي القران بمن عنده علم الكتاب وهم اليهود والنصارى وليس عرب الجاهلية.

فان كنت في شك مما انزلنا اليك فسأل الذين يقرؤون الكتاب من قبلك (يونس10: 94)

وهنا اية واضحة لا لبس فيها بأن الذين يقرؤون الكتاب من قبله وهم اليهود والنصارى هم المرجع لنبي القران اذا شك في الوحي والقران. ترى هل كان يجهل اله القران ان اليهود والنصارى حرفوا كتبهم كما يدعي البعض؟ ترى هل كان اله القران يخدع نبي القرن ويحيله إلى كذابين محرفين لكي يتأكد منهم ويسألهم عن صحة الوحي أو كذبه؟

وما أرسلنا من قبلك إلا رجالا نوحي إليهم فسألوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون (النحل16: 43)

وهنا اله القران ونبي القران يثق تماما في أهل الذكر اليهود والنصارى ويقول على من يجهل شيئا أو يشك في أمر فعليه أن يستفسر ويثق فيما يقوله أهل الذكر.ترى هل نبي القران كان يحيل اتباعه والمؤمنون به أن يتأكدوا من محرفين كذابين؟ لكن البعض يقول إن أهل الذكر هم الشيوخ والعلماء لكن الآية واضحة تقول ما أرسلنا من قبلك وهى تعني أنبياء أهل الكتاب ومن هنا أهل الذكر هم أهل الكتاب.

ولقد كتبنا في الزبور(كتاب داود) من بعد الذكر أن الأرض يرثها عبادي الصالحون (الانبياء21: 105)

وهنا إشارة أن الله كتب في كتاب داود بعدما كتب في الذكر أي أن ما قبل كتاب داود هو الذكر.

انا نحن نزلنا الذكر وانا له لحافظون (الحجر15: 9)

وهنا تأكيد صريح بأن الله يحفظ الذكر .

ترى بعد كل هذه الآيات يستطيع أي مؤمن بالقران أن يقول إن التوراة والإنجيل قد تحرفا؟ لو قال نعم إذا كل تلك الآيات السابقة وجاء بها القران هي آيات كاذبة ومضللة!!!!

قد يقول البعض إن هناك آيات في القران تتحدث عن التحريف. نقول هل آيات القران متناقضة متضاربة وجاء بها نبي القران من عنده وهى ليست وحي لان الله حاشا أن يقول شيئا ويرجع فيه ويكذب ويخدع البشر الضعفاء فالغش والخداع هما من صفات الشيطان الكذاب المخادع عدو الإنسان.

شهادة المسيح القاطعة : الحق أقول لكم إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل(متى5: 18)

وهنا يؤكد السيد المسيح أن كلمة واحدة أو نقطة واحدة لن تزول من الناموس(التوراة) إلى يوم القيامة حتى تتم كل النبوات.

السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول (مرقس13: 31) (لوقا21: 33)(متى24: 35)

وهنا السيد المسيح يقول إن السماء والأرض تزولان وكلامه (الإنجيل) لا يزول.ترى نصدق من؟ بالطبع كلام السيد المسيح فهو كلام قاطع واضح لا لبس فيه ولا تناقض وليس فيه ناسخ ولا منسوخ!!!!!!


----------



## professor_atif (6 أكتوبر 2006)

*هل من تحريف فى التوراة والأنجيل*

تحريف الكتاب المقدس

هل تحرف الكتاب المقدس(التوراة والإنجيل) أم لم يتحرف؟ من الذي حرفه؟ لمصلحة من تحرف؟ أين الكتاب الصحيح؟ هل شهد القران بتحريفه أم شهد بصدقه‎‎‎؟ هل تحرفت كل الكتب المقدسة في العالم ولم يتبق واحدا فقط نرجع إليه؟ الكتب الأثرية الموجودة في المتاحف والتي وجدت قبل وجود الإسلام لماذا تتطابق مع الكتب الحالية؟

العقل والمنطق : أعطى الله التوراة إلى موسى وجاء المسيح يبشر بالإنجيل الإلهي؛ فإذا لم يحافظ الله على كتابه ويحفظه فلماذا يعاقب البشر الذين وصل إلى أيديهم الكتاب المحرف؟ المسافة بين الإنجيل والقران قرابة السبع مائة سنة؛ ما مصير تلك الأجيال؟ فتح العرب المسلمون البلاد المسيحية التي حولهم واحتلوها؛ ترى لماذا لم يحتفظوا بكتاب واحد مغاير لما بين أيدينا يتفق مع القران لكي يحفظوه كشاهد على التحريف وكشاهد على صدق القران وصدق نبوة محمد؟

التوراة القائد والرحمة : ومن قبله (قبل القران)كتاب موسى(التوراة)إماما ورحمة ….(هود11: 17)

من قبله كتاب موسى إماما ورحمة وهذا كتاب مصدق لسانا عربيا لينذر الذين ظلموا (الاحقاف46: 12)

هنا يقر القران ويشهد أن التوراة هي الإمام والقائد لكل كتب الله.

التوراة نور بخط الله : قل من انزل الكتاب الذي جاء به موسى نورا وهدى للناس(أي لكل البشر) (الانعام6: 91)

وكتبنا له في الألواح من كل شئ موعظة وتفصيلا لكل شئ فخذوه بقوة (الاعراف7: 145)

هنا يشهد القران أن التوراة هدى ونور للناس وهى بخط الله وتفصيلا لكل شئ . 

الإنجيل كتاب منير: فان كذبوك فقد كذب رسل من قبلك جاءوا بالبينات والزبر(كتاب داود)والكتاب المنير(الإنجيل)(آل عمران3: 184)

وقفينا على اثارهم بعيسى ابن مريم مصدقا لما بين يديه من التوراة وآتيناه الإنجيل فيه هدى ونور(المائدة5: 46)

هنا نجد شهادة القران على أن الإنجيل كتاب منير وهو مطابق للتوراة ومصدقا لها ومصادقا عليها.

التوراة والإنجيل حكم الله : كيف يحكمونك وعندهم التوراة فيها حكم الله (المائدة5: 43)

وليحكم أهل الإنجيل بما انزل الله فيه ومن لم يحكم بما انزل الله فأولئك هم الفاسقون (المائدة5: 47)

وهنا رفض القران الحكم على اليهود وقال عندهم التوراة فيها حكم الله كما شهد أن من لم يحكم بما جاء في الإنجيل فأولئك هم الفاسقون.ترى هل كان نبي القران يطالب بتطبيق أحكام كتب تحرفت أو كتب نسخت وألغيت كما يقول البعض إن الإنجيل ألغى التوراة والقران ألغى الإنجيل؟‍‍‍‍‍‍‍ هل كان نبي القران يجهل ذلك عندما طالب بتطبيق أحكام التوراة والإنجيل؟ هل يطالب بتطبيق أحكام كتب محرفة أو كتب بطلت؟

ضرورة إيمان المسلم بالتوراة والإنجيل : يأيها الذين آمنوا(المسلمون)آمنوا بالله ورسوله والكتاب الذي نزل على رسوله والكتاب الذي انزل من قبل ومن يكفر بالله وكتبه ورسله…ضل ضلالا بعيدا (النساء4: 136)

آمن الرسول بما انزل إليه من ربه والمؤمنون كل آمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله لا نفرق بين أحد من رسله (البقرة2: 285)

هنا آمن نبي القران بكتابه وبكتب الله السابقة له. ترى هل آمن بكتب محرفة أو كتب نسخت وألغيت؟ هل يطالب اتباعه بالإيمان بكتب محرفة؟ هل يكفي أن تقول آمنت بكتب الله دون أن تقرأها أو تعمل بها؟ إن كنت تؤمن بالقران هل لا تقرأه أو لا تعمل به؟

نبي القران يتبع التوراة والإنجيل ويبشر بهما : قل يأهل الكتاب لستم على شئ حتى تقيموا التوراة والإنجيل وما انزل إليكم من ربكم (المائدة5: 68) 

كلمة أهل الكتاب تعني اليهود والنصارى واليهود لا يؤمنون بالإنجيل لكن نبي القران يدعوهم للإيمان بالتوراة والإنجيل ولم يقل التوراة أو الإنجيل. ترى هل كان نبي القران يبشر اليهود بالإنجيل؟ واكد ذلك

لو انهم أقاموا التوراة والإنجيل لأكلوا من فوقهم ومن تحت أرجلهم (المائدة5: 66)

يطالب القران بتطبيق التوراة والإنجيل معا. وهذا إيمان النصارى وليس إيمان اليهود ترى هل كان نبي القران مبشرا نصرانيا؟ إذا كان الإنجيل نسخ التوراة ألغاها فلماذا يطالب القران بإقامة التوراة بجانب الإنجيل؟

قل فأتوا بكتاب من عند الله هو أهدى منهما (الكتابين) اتبعه إن كنتم صادقين (القصص28: 49)

هنا تصريح واضح وصريح أن نبي القران كان يتبع الكتابين التوراة والإنجيل ويشهد ويتحدى انه ليس هناك كتاب أهدى منهما!!!

هل كان نبي القران يشهد لكتابين محرفين أو كتابين نسخا أو بطلت أحكامهما؟ وهل كان يجهل ذلك ثم اكتشفه مؤخرا؟

قال الذين كفروا (أهل مكة) لن نؤمن بهذا القران ولا بالذي بين يديه (سباء34: 31)

وهنا نجد أن أهل مكة رفضوا أن يؤمنوا بالقران ولا بالكتاب الذي كان بين يدي نبي القران. ترى ما هذا الكتاب الذي كان بين يديه وكان يدعوهم للإيمان به؟ هل هو الكتاب المقدس أم أحد كتب الجاهلية؟

الله أوحى للحواريين وهم أنصاره : وإذ أوحيت إلى الحواريين أن آمنوا بي وبرسولي قالوا امنا واشهد باننا مسلمون (المائدة5: 111)

وهنا الله اوحى الى الحواريين. والحواريون هم الذين كتبوا الانجيل؛ ترى هل اوحى الله الى كذابين محرفين؟

قال عيسى ابن مريم للحواريين من انصاري الى الله قال الحواريون نحن انصار الله (الصف61: 14)

الحواريون انصار الله. الحواريون كتبوا الانجيل؛ ترى هل يتخذ الله من كذابين محرفين انصارا له؟

شهادة اهل الكتاب وشهادة الله : نزل به الروح الامين …بلسان عربي مبين وانه لفي زبر الاولين او لم يكن لهم اية ان يعلمه علماء بني اسرائيل (الشعراء26: 193-197)

وهنا يشهد القران بأنه ليس كتابا جديدا بل هو موجود في كتب الاولين واستشهد بعلماء بني اسرائيل واعتبر علمهم به اية ومعجزة تري هل يستشهد القران بكذابين محرفين؟

شهد الله انه لااله الا هو والملائكة واولوا العلم (اليهود والنصارى لان العرب صفتهم في القران الاميين أي الجهلة) قائما بالقسط (ال عمران3: 18)

يستشهد القران بالله والملائكة والوا العلم لم يسمع احدا شهادة الله او الملائكة فالشهادة الموثوقة هى شهادة اولوا العلم هل يستشهد بكذابين؟

يقولون لست مرسلا قل كفى بالله شهيدا بيني وبينكم ومن عنده علم الكتاب (الرعد13: 43) 

وهنا يستشهد نبي القران بمن عنده علم الكتاب وهم اليهود والنصارى وليس عرب الجاهلية.

فان كنت في شك مما انزلنا اليك فسأل الذين يقرؤون الكتاب من قبلك (يونس10: 94)

وهنا اية واضحة لا لبس فيها بأن الذين يقرؤون الكتاب من قبله وهم اليهود والنصارى هم المرجع لنبي القران اذا شك في الوحي والقران. ترى هل كان يجهل اله القران ان اليهود والنصارى حرفوا كتبهم كما يدعي البعض؟ ترى هل كان اله القران يخدع نبي القرن ويحيله إلى كذابين محرفين لكي يتأكد منهم ويسألهم عن صحة الوحي أو كذبه؟

وما أرسلنا من قبلك إلا رجالا نوحي إليهم فسألوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون (النحل16: 43)

وهنا اله القران ونبي القران يثق تماما في أهل الذكر اليهود والنصارى ويقول على من يجهل شيئا أو يشك في أمر فعليه أن يستفسر ويثق فيما يقوله أهل الذكر.ترى هل نبي القران كان يحيل اتباعه والمؤمنون به أن يتأكدوا من محرفين كذابين؟ لكن البعض يقول إن أهل الذكر هم الشيوخ والعلماء لكن الآية واضحة تقول ما أرسلنا من قبلك وهى تعني أنبياء أهل الكتاب ومن هنا أهل الذكر هم أهل الكتاب.

ولقد كتبنا في الزبور(كتاب داود) من بعد الذكر أن الأرض يرثها عبادي الصالحون (الانبياء21: 105)

وهنا إشارة أن الله كتب في كتاب داود بعدما كتب في الذكر أي أن ما قبل كتاب داود هو الذكر.

انا نحن نزلنا الذكر وانا له لحافظون (الحجر15: 9)

وهنا تأكيد صريح بأن الله يحفظ الذكر .

ترى بعد كل هذه الآيات يستطيع أي مؤمن بالقران أن يقول إن التوراة والإنجيل قد تحرفا؟ لو قال نعم إذا كل تلك الآيات السابقة وجاء بها القران هي آيات كاذبة ومضللة!!!!

قد يقول البعض إن هناك آيات في القران تتحدث عن التحريف. نقول هل آيات القران متناقضة متضاربة وجاء بها نبي القران من عنده وهى ليست وحي لان الله حاشا أن يقول شيئا ويرجع فيه ويكذب ويخدع البشر الضعفاء فالغش والخداع هما من صفات الشيطان الكذاب المخادع عدو الإنسان.

شهادة المسيح القاطعة : الحق أقول لكم إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل(متى5: 18)

وهنا يؤكد السيد المسيح أن كلمة واحدة أو نقطة واحدة لن تزول من الناموس(التوراة) إلى يوم القيامة حتى تتم كل النبوات.

السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول (مرقس13: 31) (لوقا21: 33)(متى24: 35)

وهنا السيد المسيح يقول إن السماء والأرض تزولان وكلامه (الإنجيل) لا يزول.ترى نصدق من؟ بالطبع كلام السيد المسيح فهو كلام قاطع واضح لا لبس فيه ولا تناقض وليس فيه ناسخ ولا منسوخ!!!!!!


----------



## Fadie (6 أكتوبر 2006)

> ودائما هناك النص العربي الذي يعتمد عليه وهذا النص بقي محفوض لمدة 14 قرن لم يمسه اي تحريف اما تراجم الانجيل فهي مختلفة حتى في المعنى ولا يوجد ولا نسخة نستطيع العودة اليها كمرجع


 
ممكن تقولى فين مخطوطات القرأن؟؟؟

اين هى النسخة التى املاها محمد على كتبة الوحى؟؟؟

ممكن تجيبلى مخطوطة واحدة فقط ترجع لما قبل القرن الـ 16؟؟؟

اما مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس فهى تزيد عن الاربعة و عشرون الف مخطوط و الكتاب المقدس موجود بلغتيه الاصليتين حتى يومنا هذا

بروفيسور عاطف الله ربنا يباركك


----------



## My Rock (6 أكتوبر 2006)

under-taker قال:


> اه بس احنا مش بنتعبد بالانجليزي ولا بالفرنساوي
> احنا المسلمين بنتعبد بالقرآن باللغه العربيه
> جميع المسلمين في كافة انحاااااء العالم
> لازم القراءة تبقى باللغه العربيه
> لااااااااااااازم


 
هو الله لا يقهم الا العربية؟ يعني لا يستطيع الانسان التعبد الى الله الا بالعربية؟ فعلا منطق غريب!!!



> وبعدين هو سيدنا عيسى كان بيتكلم بالاراميه
> ازاي يبقى النسخه الاصليه بتاعت الكتاب المفدس العهد الجديد باليونانيه
> هل كان المسيح يتحدث اليونانيه؟؟؟؟؟


 
*نعم و الدليل في الرابط التالي*
*http://arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=79598&postcount=57*

*فالموضوع ناقشناه من فترة و اثبتنا ذلك*


----------



## My Rock (6 أكتوبر 2006)

toufikm40 قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى وبعد
> اولا اريد ان اوضح مسالة التراجم للقران وبعده للانجيل اما القران فصحيح هناك عدة تراجم له لكن هذه التراجم تختلف فقط في اللفظ لا المعنى ودائما هناك النص العربي الذي يعتمد عليه وهذا النص بقي محفوض لمدة 14 قرن لم يمسه اي تحريف


 
كلام مغلوط فالتشكيل و طريقة قرأة الكلام تغير المعنى

ففرق بين ما تقول ملك الدين او مالك الدين 





> اما تراجم الانجيل فهي مختلفة حتى في المعنى ولا يوجد ولا نسخة نستطيع العودة اليها كمرجع والكل يقول انه هو الاصح


 
تراجم الانجيل المختلفة هي ما يوازيها ترجمات القرأنية للغة الانجليزية المختلفة

فالترجمة ليص الاصل

فالكتاب المقدس المكتوب باللغة الاصلية هو نفسه نفسه اكثر بالاف السنين من قرأنك

سلام و نعمة


----------



## REEM (8 أكتوبر 2006)

والله انا مش عارفه هما كام انجيل انتوا كاتبنه ايه دواخ الراس ديه


----------



## REDEMPTION (8 أكتوبر 2006)

REEM قال:


> والله انا مش عارفه هما كام انجيل انتوا كاتبنه ايه دواخ الراس ديه


 
*+*

أخت ريم ..

لا أدرى لماذا تتعمدوا تجاهل الحقيقة بالرغم من انكم تقروا بها داخل قلوبكم ... لماذا تتجاهلوا صدق المسيحيه وتنقادوا خلف بعض الشيوخ اللذين وجدوا متعتهم فى الحياة الدنيا فخافوا الاعتراف بصدق الكتاب المقدس لان هدفه الحياة الاخره  فصرحوا بالتحريف .. وياليتهم قدموا أدلة على ذلك ... 

الاخت العزيزه ..

سأخبرك كم أنجيل لدينا إن أخبرتينى كم قرآن كان لديكم  وتم حرقهم جميعاً وكتابة جديد 

تحياتى ..


----------



## toufikm40 (9 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى وبعد
نعم المصحف العثماني مازال موجود ومحفوض وهناك نسخ كثيرة طبق الاصل عنه في متاحف كثيرة لكن ما اريد قوله اليوم امران 
الاول فيما يخص كلمة يسترح حيث قلنا انه في سفر التكوين يصف الله بانه استراح من عمله في اليوم السابع وبارك هذا اليوم والاخ رد ان كلمة يستريح احذة من العبرية ومعناها الاصلي التوقف لكن عندما نقرا جيدا نجد التالي/ وشرع يستريح في اليوم السابع من عمله الذي صنع/ اذا هل يمكن ان نقول وبدا يتوقف في اليوم السابع 
اما مشكلة حرق سيدنا عثمان للمصاحف فنقول ان المصاحف المحرقة لم يكن فيها اختلاف في القران لكن كان الصحابة يكتبون التفاسير بجنب القران وخوفا من اخطلاط التفاسير بكلام الله احرقت هذه المصاحف


----------



## My Rock (9 أكتوبر 2006)

toufikm40 قال:


> الاول فيما يخص كلمة يسترح حيث قلنا انه في سفر التكوين يصف الله بانه استراح من عمله في اليوم السابع وبارك هذا اليوم والاخ رد ان كلمة يستريح احذة من العبرية ومعناها الاصلي التوقف لكن عندما نقرا جيدا نجد التالي/ وشرع يستريح في اليوم السابع من عمله الذي صنع/ اذا هل يمكن ان نقول وبدا يتوقف في اليوم السابع


 
*كلمة استراح معناها أنه انتهى من العمل الذي قام به خالقاً, لكن الله لم يتوقف عن العناية بخليقته، فهو ضابط الكل, ويقول المسيح: أبي يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أعمل (يوحنا 5: 17)*

*فالكتاب المقدس يقول عن الله في أنه روح قدير غير محدود غير متغيّر، فليس له جسد قابل للتعب والضعف*
*استراح الله في العبرانية يفيد أن الله كفّ عن العمل, فالكلمة العبرانية المترجمة استراح هي شاباث التي منها اشتُقَّت كلمة سبت , والمعنى الأصلي الوارد لهذه الكلمة في القاموس العبراني هو الوقوف والكف, والنص الذي استشهد به هذا القاموس في إيضاح معنى هذه الكلمة هو تكوين 8: 22 حيث يُقال مدة كل أيام الأرض زرع وحصاد، وبرد وحر، وصيف وشتاء، ونهار وليل لا تزال فالعبارة لا تزال الواردة هنا هي ترجمة الكلمة العبرانية شاباث , فليس من المعقول أن تقول استراح في هذه القرينة*





> اما مشكلة حرق سيدنا عثمان للمصاحف فنقول ان المصاحف المحرقة لم يكن فيها اختلاف في القران لكن كان الصحابة يكتبون التفاسير بجنب القران وخوفا من اخطلاط التفاسير بكلام الله احرقت هذه المصاحف


 
*حرقهم ليه اذا ما كان فيهم اختلاف؟ الم يحرقهم لوجود الاختلاف و لكي لا يكون المسلمين مئة فئة او اكثر؟*


----------



## Fadie (9 أكتوبر 2006)

> اما مشكلة حرق سيدنا عثمان للمصاحف فنقول ان المصاحف المحرقة لم يكن فيها اختلاف في القران لكن كان الصحابة يكتبون التفاسير بجنب القران وخوفا من اخطلاط التفاسير بكلام الله احرقت هذه المصاحف


 
ممكن تقولى جبت الكلام دة منين؟؟؟


----------



## REDEMPTION (9 أكتوبر 2006)

toufikm40 قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى وبعد
> نعم المصحف العثماني مازال موجود ومحفوض وهناك نسخ كثيرة طبق الاصل عنه في متاحف كثيرة لكن ما اريد قوله اليوم امران
> الاول فيما يخص كلمة يسترح حيث قلنا انه في سفر التكوين يصف الله بانه استراح من عمله في اليوم السابع وبارك هذا اليوم والاخ رد ان كلمة يستريح احذة من العبرية ومعناها الاصلي التوقف لكن عندما نقرا جيدا نجد التالي/ *وشرع *يستريح في اليوم السابع من عمله الذي صنع/ اذا هل يمكن ان نقول وبدا يتوقف في اليوم السابع
> اما مشكلة حرق سيدنا عثمان للمصاحف فنقول ان المصاحف المحرقة لم يكن فيها اختلاف في القران لكن كان الصحابة يكتبون التفاسير بجنب القران وخوفا من اخطلاط التفاسير بكلام الله احرقت هذه المصاحف


 
*+*

سلام ونعمه ..


من أين يا اخى أحضرت كلمة (( شرع )) هذه ؟؟؟!!!!

اليك النص كما هو مدون فى سفر التكوين اصحاح ( 2 ) .. والذى يؤكد بما لا يدع مجال للشك ان استراح هى الكف والانتهاء 

2 وفرغ الله في اليوم السابع من عمله الذي عمل . فاستراح في اليوم السابع من جميع عمله الذي عمل 
3 وبارك الله اليوم السابع وقدسه ، *لأنه فيه استراح من جميع عمله* الذي عمل الله خالقا

ترى ما معنى عبارة (( لان فيه أستراح من جميع عمله )) هنا ؟؟!!  

تحياتى


----------



## toufikm40 (10 أكتوبر 2006)

سلام اما عن كلمة شرع فانا لا ولن اتجرا على زيادة حرف واحد من عندي اذا كلمة شرع انا اخذتها من سفر التكوين اللذي اهدي لي قبل اسبوع من طرف صديق مسيحي وهنا اذا نجد مشكلة اخرى اذا وهي ايهما اصح النص اللذي عندي ام اللذي عندك وعلى كل حال ساحاول الرجوع للنسخة الفرنسية وارى كيف كتبت 
اما مشكلة حرق المصاحف فقد اجبت عنها بان المصاحف المحرقة لم يكن فيها اختلاف في القران لكن الصحابة كانو يكتبون التفاسير جنب القران وخوفا من الاختلاط جمع القران في مصحف واحد دون اي اضافة واحرقت جميع المصاحف الاخرى وساسوق هنا بعض الادلة العقلية اللتي تثبت ان القران واحد 
الكل يعرف ان العرب كانو في الجاهلية معروفون بالحفض فهم من حفظ  المعلقات وجميع الاشعار في الجاهلية دون كتابتها فكيف يمكن ان لا يحفظو كلام الله وهم من بذلو وضحو بكل ما يملكون من اهل ومال ووطن من اجله فالقران كان محفوظا في صدور الصحابة وبعد ما توفي الكثير منهم شرعو في كتابته وكان من شرط الكتابة التواتر عن الرجال الثقات


----------



## toufikm40 (10 أكتوبر 2006)

*هل سيدنا اسحاق كان ابن وحيد لسيدنا ابراهيم*

سلام
اريد هنا ان اسال الاخوة المسيحيين عن شيء اخر في الكتاب المقدس وهو / عندما امر الله سيدنا ابراهيم بذبح ولده قال له خذ ابنك وحيدك اسحاق وهنا اسال متى كان اسحاق الابن الوحيد لسيدنا ابراهيم فاسحاق ولد بعد اسماعيل ب 12 سنة اذا كيف تقولون الوحيد فاسماعيل وحده كان وحيد ابراهيم مدة 12 سنة اذا فالمقصود بالوحيد من 
وسؤال اخر هو من بقي يحتفل بهذه الحادثة احفاد اسحاق ام احفاد اسماعيل العرب فالعرب كانو يحتفلون بالحادثة قبل مجيء الاسلام


----------



## REDEMPTION (10 أكتوبر 2006)

toufikm40 قال:


> سلام اما عن كلمة شرع فانا لا ولن اتجرا على زيادة حرف واحد من عندي اذا كلمة شرع انا اخذتها من سفر التكوين اللذي اهدي لي قبل اسبوع من طرف صديق مسيحي وهنا اذا نجد مشكلة اخرى اذا وهي ايهما اصح النص اللذي عندي ام اللذي عندك وعلى كل حال ساحاول الرجوع للنسخة الفرنسية وارى كيف كتبت
> اما مشكلة حرق المصاحف فقد اجبت عنها بان المصاحف المحرقة لم يكن فيها اختلاف في القران لكن الصحابة كانو يكتبون التفاسير جنب القران وخوفا من الاختلاط جمع القران في مصحف واحد دون اي اضافة واحرقت جميع المصاحف الاخرى وساسوق هنا بعض الادلة العقلية اللتي تثبت ان القران واحد
> الكل يعرف ان العرب كانو في الجاهلية معروفون بالحفض فهم من حفظ المعلقات وجميع الاشعار في الجاهلية دون كتابتها فكيف يمكن ان لا يحفظو كلام الله وهم من بذلو وضحو بكل ما يملكون من اهل ومال ووطن من اجله فالقران كان محفوظا في صدور الصحابة وبعد ما توفي الكثير منهم شرعو في كتابته وكان من شرط الكتابة التواتر عن الرجال الثقات


 
*+*

حل بسيط يا اخى الحبيب 

أسحب صورة الكتاب المقدس اللى موجوده فيها كلمة (( شرع )) هذه أسحبها إسكانر ..و أتعب و أرسلها لى على الرسائل الخاصة لانه ممنوع هنا وضع اى روابط .. ومعاها صورة غلاف الكتاب المقدس والطبعة .. ومش هخوض معاك فى مناقشات حول الترجمات التى تتمسكون بها يا اخى الكريم الان 

بس ..


----------



## toufikm40 (16 أكتوبر 2006)

سلام اريد ان اذكر الاخوة المسيحيين بانهم لم يجيبوني بعد عن سؤالى حول قصة سيدنا اسحاق واخوه اسماعيل في الكتاب المقدس :

 عندما امر الله سيدنا ابراهيم بذبح ولده قال له خذ ابنك وحيدك اسحاق وهنا اسال متى كان اسحاق الابن الوحيد لسيدنا ابراهيم فاسحاق ولد بعد اسماعيل ب 12 سنة:smil13:  وهذا حسب رواية الكتاب المقدس طبعا:new2:   اذا كيف تقولون الوحيد فاسماعيل وحده كان وحيد ابراهيم مدة 12 سنة اذا فالمقصود بالوحيد من و من بقي يحتفل بهذه الحادثة احفاد اسحاق ام احفاد اسماعيل العرب فالعرب كانو يحتفلون بالحادثة قبل مجيء الاسلام

 واريد ايضا طرح استفسار اخر ايضا حول شبهة اخرى: 

حيث  يحدثنا الكتاب المقدس عن سيدنا اسحاق وابنيه وفي قضية المباركة حيث طلب سيدنا اسحاق من ابنه الاكبر او من ولد اولا عيسو ان يذهب للحقل ويحضر له صيد ويطبخه له ويطعمه وبعدها يباركه فسمعت زوجة سيدنا اسحاق بالامر فاخبرة سيدنا يعقوب بذلك ودبرو مكيدة لسيدنا اسحاق حتى يبارك يعقوب وملخص المكيدة او الخدعة هو ان سيدنا يعقوب ذبح تيس وطبخه وقدمه لسيدنا اسحاق ولان سيدنا اسحاق لم يكن يفرق بين ولديه الا باللمس لان عيسو كان اشعر ويعقوب كان املس البسته امه جلد ماعز او تيس وهكذا لما قدم يعقوب الاكل لسيدنا اسحاق شك فيه لانه عرف من الصوة انه يعقوب فقام بلمسه ولما وجده اشعر ضن انه عيسو فاكل وباركه والى اخر القصة وهنا اسال ايمكن لنبي ولزوجة نبي ان يخدعا نبي الله  :smil13: :new2:


----------



## My Rock (16 أكتوبر 2006)

toufikm40 قال:


> سلام اريد ان اذكر الاخوة المسيحيين بانهم لم يجيبوني بعد عن سؤالى حول قصة سيدنا اسحاق واخوه اسماعيل في الكتاب المقدس :
> 
> عندما امر الله سيدنا ابراهيم بذبح ولده قال له خذ ابنك وحيدك اسحاق وهنا اسال متى كان اسحاق الابن الوحيد لسيدنا ابراهيم فاسحاق ولد بعد اسماعيل ب 12 سنة:smil13: وهذا حسب رواية الكتاب المقدس طبعا:new2: اذا كيف تقولون الوحيد فاسماعيل وحده كان وحيد ابراهيم مدة 12 سنة اذا فالمقصود بالوحيد من و من بقي يحتفل بهذه الحادثة احفاد اسحاق ام احفاد اسماعيل العرب فالعرب كانو يحتفلون بالحادثة قبل مجيء الاسلام
> 
> ...


 
*ما دخل استفسارك بالموضوع هذا؟*
*اطرح استفسارك في موضوع مستقل و سنرد عليك*
*بلاش تشتيت للمواضيع رجاءا*


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*

تحية وسلام ..

أسمح لى أن أجاوب على سؤالك الاول  

تفضلت وقولت :



> عندما امر الله سيدنا ابراهيم بذبح ولده قال له خذ ابنك وحيدك اسحاق وهنا اسال متى كان اسحاق الابن الوحيد لسيدنا ابراهيم فاسحاق ولد بعد اسماعيل ب 12 سنة:smil13: وهذا حسب رواية الكتاب المقدس طبعا:new2: اذا كيف تقولون الوحيد فاسماعيل وحده كان وحيد ابراهيم مدة 12 سنة اذا فالمقصود بالوحيد من و من بقي يحتفل بهذه الحادثة احفاد اسحاق ام احفاد اسماعيل العرب فالعرب كانو يحتفلون بالحادثة قبل مجيء الاسلام


 
و نقرأ في تكوين 22: 2 أن الله أمر إبراهيم «خُذ ابنك وحيدك الذي تحبُّه إسحاق وأصعِدْه محرقةً على أحد الجبال الذي أقول لك»

والمقصود هنا أى الوحيد الذى وعده الله ان به سيدعى له نسلا وهو الذى سيرث .. فبالرجوع الى سفر التكوين 21 : 9 نجد :

9 ورأت سارة ابن هاجر المصرية الذي ولدته لإبراهيم يمزح 
10 فقالت لإبراهيم : اطرد هذه الجارية وابنها ، لأن ابن هذه الجارية لا يرث مع ابني إسحاق 
11 فقبح الكلام جدا في عيني إبراهيم لسبب ابنه 
12 فقال الله لإبراهيم : لا يقبح في عينيك من أجل الغلام ومن أجل جاريتك . في كل ما تقول لك سارة اسمع لقولها ، لأنه بإسحاق يدعى لك نسل 

ومن هذا المعنى كانت عبارة أبنك وحيدك .. أى ابنه الذى سيرثه .. وحيده فى حبه .. وفى وعد الله به لابراهيم 

أيضاً يا أخى أحب أن أضع لك هذا الحديث وأنتظر ردك : 

‏حدثنا ‏ ‏يونس ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏حماد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عطاء بن السائب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏سعيد بن جبير ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن عباس ‏ 
‏أن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏إن ‏ ‏جبريل ‏ ‏ذهب ‏ ‏بإبراهيم ‏ ‏إلى ‏ ‏جمرة العقبة ‏ ‏فعرض له الشيطان فرماه بسبع حصيات ‏ ‏فساخ ‏ ‏ثم أتى ‏ ‏الجمرة الوسطى ‏ ‏فعرض له الشيطان فرماه بسبع حصيات ‏ ‏فساخ ‏ ‏ثم أتى ‏ ‏الجمرة القصوى ‏ ‏فعرض له الشيطان فرماه بسبع حصيات ‏ ‏فساخ ‏* ‏فلما أراد ‏ ‏إبراهيم ‏ ‏أن يذبح ابنه ‏ ‏إسحاق *‏ ‏قال لأبيه يا ‏ ‏أبت أوثقني لا أضطرب فينتضح عليك ‏ ‏من دمي إذا ذبحتني فشده فلما أخذ ‏ ‏الشفرة ‏ ‏فأراد أن يذبحه نودي من خلفه ‏

أن يا إبراهيم قد صدقت الرؤيا 


http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=2658&doc=6

تحياتى


----------



## toufikm40 (19 أكتوبر 2006)

سلام اريد ان انبه هنا لامرين وهما :
الاول هو اني ارى  الكثير من الاخوة المسيحين يستشهدون بالقران على ان الكتاب المقدس من عند الله وان المسلمين مامورون بالايمان به وهذا صحيح فكل مسلم مامور بالايمان بجميع الكتب السماوية والرسل الذين ارسلو قبل الاسلام ونحن نقدسهم ممكن اكثر حتى من المسيحيين واليهود لكن اخوتي كل هذه الاوامر تطلب منا الايمان الغير محرف فنؤمن بسيدنا عيسى رسول لله ولكن ليس اله ونؤمن بانه انزل عليه الانجيل ولابد ان الانجيل الحالي فيه الكثير من احكام الله لم تحرف 
الامر الثاني هو اني اريد القول باني فعلت ما طلب مني احد الاخوة المسيحيين في هذا المنتدى وبعثت له نسخة عن الصفحة اللتي كتب فيها كلمت شرع اللتي تناقشنا حولها وتمنيت لو ان في هذا المنتدى يمكن ان نضع فيه مثل هذه الاشياء
ولكن للايضاح ساعيد كتابة الفقرة ::: وهكذا اكملت السموات والارض وكل جنودهما 2 وفرغ الله في اليوم السابع من عمله الذي صنع وشرع يستريح في اليوم السابع من جميع عمله الذي صنع 3 واخذ الله يبارك اليوم السابع ويقدسه لانه مستريح فيه من جميع عمله الذي عمله خالقا ::::
والنص الفرنسي هو : 
2.1
 Ainsi furent achevés les cieux et la terre, et toute leur armée. 
2.2
 Dieu acheva au septième jour son oeuvre, qu'il avait faite: et il se reposa au septième jour de toute son oeuvre, qu'il avait faite. 
2.3
 Dieu bénit le septième jour, et il le sanctifia, parce qu'en ce jour il se reposa de toute son oeuvre qu'il avait créée en la faisant

وفي النصين نجد كلمة استراح من عمله ! اذا هل الله يستريح :new2: 
سلام ووفقنا الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## toufikm40 (19 أكتوبر 2006)

سلام اريد ان انبه هنا لامرين وهما :
الاول هو اني ارى  الكثير من الاخوة المسيحين يستشهدون بالقران على ان الكتاب المقدس من عند الله وان المسلمين مامورون بالايمان به وهذا صحيح فكل مسلم مامور بالايمان بجميع الكتب السماوية والرسل الذين ارسلو قبل الاسلام ونحن نقدسهم ممكن اكثر حتى من المسيحيين واليهود لكن اخوتي كل هذه الاوامر تطلب منا الايمان الغير محرف فنؤمن بسيدنا عيسى رسول لله ولكن ليس اله ونؤمن بانه انزل عليه الانجيل ولابد ان الانجيل الحالي فيه الكثير من احكام الله لم تحرف 
الامر الثاني هو اني اريد القول باني فعلت ما طلب مني احد الاخوة المسيحيين في هذا المنتدى وبعثت له نسخة عن الصفحة اللتي كتب فيها كلمت شرع اللتي تناقشنا حولها وتمنيت لو ان في هذا المنتدى يمكن ان نضع فيه مثل هذه الاشياء
ولكن للايضاح ساعيد كتابة الفقرة ::: وهكذا اكملت السموات والارض وكل جنودهما 2 وفرغ الله في اليوم السابع من عمله الذي صنع وشرع يستريح في اليوم السابع من جميع عمله الذي صنع 3 واخذ الله يبارك اليوم السابع ويقدسه لانه مستريح فيه من جميع عمله الذي عمله خالقا ::::
والنص الفرنسي هو : 
2.1
 Ainsi furent achevés les cieux et la terre, et toute leur armée. 
2.2
 Dieu acheva au septième jour son oeuvre, qu'il avait faite: et il se reposa au septième jour de toute son oeuvre, qu'il avait faite. 
2.3
 Dieu bénit le septième jour, et il le sanctifia, parce qu'en ce jour il se reposa de toute son oeuvre qu'il avait créée en la faisant

وفي النصين نجد كلمة استراح من عمله ! اذا هل الله يستريح :new2: 
سلام ووفقنا الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## Fadie (19 أكتوبر 2006)

فرنسى؟؟؟

العهد القديم لغته الاصلية هى العبرية


----------



## toufikm40 (19 أكتوبر 2006)

سلام اريد ان انبه هنا لامرين وهما :
الاول هو اني ارى الكثير من الاخوة المسيحين يستشهدون بالقران على ان الكتاب المقدس من عند الله وان المسلمين مامورون بالايمان به وهذا صحيح فكل مسلم مامور بالايمان بجميع الكتب السماوية والرسل الذين ارسلو قبل الاسلام ونحن نقدسهم ممكن اكثر حتى من المسيحيين واليهود لكن اخوتي كل هذه الاوامر تطلب منا الايمان الغير محرف فنؤمن بسيدنا عيسى رسول لله ولكن ليس اله ونؤمن بانه انزل عليه الانجيل ولابد ان الانجيل الحالي فيه الكثير من احكام الله لم تحرف 
الامر الثاني هو اني اريد القول باني فعلت ما طلب مني احد الاخوة المسيحيين في هذا المنتدى وبعثت له نسخة عن الصفحة اللتي كتب فيها كلمت شرع اللتي تناقشنا حولها وتمنيت لو ان في هذا المنتدى يمكن ان نضع فيه مثل هذه الاشياء
ولكن للايضاح ساعيد كتابة الفقرة ::: وهكذا اكملت السموات والارض وكل جنودهما 2 وفرغ الله في اليوم السابع من عمله الذي صنع وشرع يستريح في اليوم السابع من جميع عمله الذي صنع 3 واخذ الله يبارك اليوم السابع ويقدسه لانه مستريح فيه من جميع عمله الذي عمله خالقا ::::
والنص الفرنسي هو : 
2.1
Ainsi furent achevés les cieux et la terre, et toute leur armée. 
2.2
Dieu acheva au septième jour son oeuvre, qu'il avait faite: et il se reposa au septième jour de toute son oeuvre, qu'il avait faite. 
2.3
Dieu bénit le septième jour, et il le sanctifia, parce qu'en ce jour il se reposa de toute son oeuvre qu'il avait créée en la faisant

وفي النصين نجد كلمة استراح من عمله ! اذا هل الله يستريح  
سلام ووفقنا الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## toufikm40 (19 أكتوبر 2006)

كتبت النص الفرنسي اخي لاقول ان في النص العربي والفرنسي متفقان على كلمة الله يستريييييييح !!!!!!!!?????????,


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 أكتوبر 2006)

+

سلام ونعمه ..


الاخ العزيز toufikm40


بالرغم من ان الترجمات التى تتحدث عنها ليست وحى مُنزل من الله .. والمُترجم مهما كانت دقته فى الترجمة فهو ليس معصوم من الخطأ .. ولكن .. بالرغم من كلامى السابق الا انك لن تجد كلمة واحدة مترجمة بخلاف المعنى .. ولست هنا أتحدى ... ولكنى أثق وكلى يقين أنك لن تجد كلمة واحدة بخلاف معناها الاصلى .. 

وبنظرة بسيطة للآيات الكريمه المُترجمه للفرنسيه 


2.2
Dieu acheva au septième jour son oeuvre, qu'il avait faite: et il se *reposa* au septième jour de toute son oeuvre, qu'il avait faite. 

2.3
Dieu bénit le septième jour, et il le sanctifia, parce qu'en ce jour *il se reposa* de toute son oeuvre qu'il avait créée en la faisant

أليس هذا هو النص الذى تفضلت حضرتك وقدمته أخى الحبيب ؟

نذهب الى النص باللغة الانجليزيه 

2 And on the seventh day God ended his work which he had made; and he *rested* on the seventh day from all his work which he had made. 

3 And God blessed the seventh day, and sanctified it: because that in it he *had rested* from all his work which God created and made. 

فأين كلمة شرع هذه يا أخى ؟؟!!! .. فكلمة شرع فى الانجليزيه هى *to begin* أو *to start*.. اى شرع فى أو بدأ ويقابلها فى الفرنسيه كلمة *commencer* ومعناها يبدأ أو شرع ولا يوجد أى من هذه الكلمات فى النصوص المطروحه امامنا

فكما قولنا سابقاً أخى العزيز أن كلمة إستراح مُترجمة من الكلمة العبريه التى هى (( شاباث )) ومعناها (( الكف عن العمل والانتهاء منه )) ومنه جاءت كلمة (( سبت )) .. فأنت ربما تعلم أن اليهود يقدسون يوم السبت .. لان فيه إستراح الله من عمله .. أى أنهى الله عمله فى خلق العالم .. 

فأن كانت الآيه هى كما تفضلت حضرتك وقولت : أن الله شرع* يستريح* (( فالياء )) هنا تجعل الفعل ( مضارع ) ولكننا نعلم من أبسط قواعد اللغة الانجليزيه يا أخى أن إضافة حرفى (( ed)) للفعل يجعله فى صيغة ( الماضى ) كما هو واضح من الكلمة (( rested )) بالاعلى !!


أتمنى ان تكون شبهة إستراح المزعومه هذه قد انتهت 

تحياتى


----------



## Fadie (19 أكتوبر 2006)

و هذا هو النص العبرى

ויכל אלהים ביום השׁביעי מלאכתו אשׁר עשׂה וישׁבת ביום השׁביעי מכל־מלאכתו אשׁר עשׂה׃

أين الفعل شرع هنا؟


----------



## الحوارالصادق (11 نوفمبر 2006)

في القيقة كلام المسلمين هنا ليس ادعاءات...ومن قال أن الترجمة للقرآن ممنوعة؟؟الترجمة متاحة للجميع من قبل مراكز الترجمة المعتمدة من العالم الاسلامي..ثم أن القرآن نزل بسبعة أحرف بلسان العرب جميعاً..وسأستعير جملتك ؟أن الذي لم يتعلم العربية فهو تقصير منه هو وليس تقصير من رب العالمين الذي أنزل القرآن باللغة العربية..عموما أرجو أن تناقشو موضوع أكثر عقلية من هذا..اذا ان القرآن قد نزل بالفعل..فهل من متحد له؟؟


----------



## islam-guide (17 نوفمبر 2006)

اعادة الكلام للمرة الثامنة
اذا كانت التراجم بها اخطاء ولا يمكن الاستشهاد بها فاسرعوا بابلاغ المسئولين حتى يصححوها وليبلغوا كل من لا يقرا النص الاصلى باللغة الاصلية لانه بذلك كافر (لانه يؤمن بغير الموجود بكتبكم  فيما يتعلق بالذات الالهيه) بس انا مش عارف هتبلغوا اللى مات ازاى؟  
ملحوظة:اذا كنتم لا تقبلون المناقشة ويتم الغائها فالغوا المنتدى


----------



## دفاع (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ولا يزال التجريف مستمرا*



Fadie قال:


> فرنسى؟؟؟
> 
> العهد القديم لغته الاصلية هى العبرية



ألم تقرأ مشاركة toufikm40


toufikm40 قال:


> كتبت النص الفرنسي اخي لاقول ان في النص العربي والفرنسي متفقان على كلمة الله يستريييييييح !!!!!!!!?????????,



معلهش يا جماعة أصل فادي الظاهر مابيفهم شيء في اللغة الفرنسية :w00t:
يا ريت تكتب له النص بالهندي يمكن يفهمه


----------



## انت الفادي (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ولا يزال التجريف مستمرا*



under-taker قال:


> اه بس احنا مش بنتعبد بالانجليزي ولا بالفرنساوي
> احنا المسلمين بنتعبد بالقرآن باللغه العربيه
> جميع المسلمين في كافة انحاااااء العالم
> لازم القراءة تبقى باللغه العربيه
> ...



انا احكيلك ايه الموضوع يا عزيزي:
البيحصل انه واحد امريكي او فرنسي او اوربي عموما يكون اسلم و هو ما بيعرفش كلمة واحدة عربي... يقومو يقولوه خد ده القرأن بالعربي و ده القرأن بلغتك.. 
الراجل يا عيني علي طيبة خاطر يمسك العربي و يقرا فيه (طبعا مش فاهم فيه حاجة) و يقوم يردد كلمات زي Ash adu ana la ilah illa allah wa an muhammed rasu wagaah.. 
و لما يسأل دي معناها ايه... يقولول دي معناها فجل و بطيخ..
وههههههههههههه
انا قصدي انه الترجمة حاجة و القرأن العربي حاجة تانية خالص...
يعني و انت بتقرا ترجمة القرأن ال هي مفروض ترجمة للقرأن ..تشعر انك بتقرا ل اجثا كرستي..
هههههههههههه
اعزروني بس بأمانة ده الحصل... كنت بأتناقش مع مسلم (يعتبر نفسه علامة في الدين ) و جنسيته الماني... فبأقله علي موضوع الناسخ و المنسوخ.. قللي عمري ما سمعت عنه..
طيب سألته انت بتعرف ايه عن الاسلام؟؟ قاللي كل حاجة.. طيب اذاي واحد مسلم و علامة كمان ما يعرفش ايه هو الناسخ و المنسوخ؟؟ دي مصيبة.
و المصيبة الاكبر ان الايات المكتوب فيها قاتلو او اقتلو  مرادفات هذه الكلمة تم ترجمتها ب عاتبوهم او مرادفاتها..
و طبعا الاجنبي ال يقرا الكلام ده..يقولك طيب ما اهو الاسلام حلو.. 
و الراجل يا عيني ما يعرفش انه انخدع... لكن يوم ما يعرف الحقيقة ده بيتف علي الاسلام.
تحية طيبة :94:


----------



## snow_white7 (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ولا يزال التجريف مستمرا*



My Rock قال:


> *هل اختلاف التراجم هو تحريف؟*
> 
> *انا عندي 4 تراجم للقرأن احداهم لا تشبه الاخرى, تحب اضعلك اقتباس من سورة الفاتحة؟*
> 
> ...




ماى  روك  احنا  قرآننا عربى ..  هات نسختين عربيتين وشوف

اذا  كان  فيهم  اختلاف  ولا  لاء .


----------



## snow_white7 (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ولا يزال التجريف مستمرا*



under-taker قال:


> النص الاول
> 
> صمويل 1 20 : 30 30فَحَمِيَ غَضَبُ شَاوُلَ عَلَى يُونَاثَانَ وَقَالَ لَهُ: "يَا \بْنَ \لْمُتَعَوِّجَةِ \لْمُتَمَرِّدَةِ,
> أَمَا عَلِمْتُ أَنَّكَ قَدِ \خْتَرْتَ \بْنَ يَسَّى لِخِزْيِكَ وَخِزْيِ عَوْرَةِ أُمِّكَ؟
> ...



under taker

مجهود  رائع  صراحه .

موضوع  اكثر من رائع

جزاك  الله  الف  خير.


----------



## Michael (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ولا يزال التجريف مستمرا*



snow_white7 قال:


> ماى روك احنا قرآننا عربى .. هات نسختين عربيتين وشوف
> 
> اذا كان فيهم اختلاف ولا لاء .


 
وما رايك بالاختلافات والتناقضات بالروايات؟؟



وكلامك هذا اكبر دليل على قمة التخلف لان القران اتى لفئة ومنطقة معينة ومحددة وواحدة فقط وليس كالكتاب المقدس الذى اتى لجميع العالم.


وبعدين هل لزم المسلم يعرف عربى ويقرا القران عربى = طبعا لا ودة معلش كلام متخلفين.


----------



## snow_white7 (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ولا يزال التجريف مستمرا*



انت الفادي قال:


> انا احكيلك ايه الموضوع يا عزيزي:
> البيحصل انه واحد امريكي او فرنسي او اوربي عموما يكون اسلم و هو ما بيعرفش كلمة واحدة عربي... يقومو يقولوه خد ده القرأن بالعربي و ده القرأن بلغتك..
> الراجل يا عيني علي طيبة خاطر يمسك العربي و يقرا فيه (طبعا مش فاهم فيه حاجة) و يقوم يردد كلمات زي Ash adu ana la ilah illa allah wa an muhammed rasu wagaah..
> و لما يسأل دي معناها ايه... يقولول دي معناها فجل و بطيخ..
> ...



ياسلام  الصراحه  مش  عارفه أقول  ايه ؟؟

تشتم  ديننا  وبعدين  تقوله  تحيه  طيبه 

اى  نفاق  هذاااااااااااااا ؟؟

اولا  يا  استاذ  مش  مطلوب  من  المسلم انه يعرف

لا  ناسخ  ولا  منسوخ  ولا  مش  عارفه  ايه من  الكلام

اللى  بيحفظهولكم  ده  عن ظهر قلب.

عشان  بس  تتلهوا  وماتشوفوش  اللى  فى  كتابكم

انتوا  مش  لاقيين  حاجه  تقولوها عن الاسلام 

تعرف  ليه  ؟  أقرأ  كتابك  وانت  تعرف  كويس  ليه ؟

وشكرا  على  كلامك صراحه  كلك  ذوق  وأدب.


----------



## Michael (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ولا يزال التجريف مستمرا*



snow_white7 قال:


> under taker
> 
> مجهود رائع صراحه .
> 
> ...


 
جزاة الله خير لو كان هو الى كاتب الكلام دة مش ناقلة بجهل وانتى تكبرى على جهلة ونقلة


----------



## Michael (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ولا يزال التجريف مستمرا*



snow_white7 قال:


> ياسلام الصراحه مش عارفه أقول ايه ؟؟
> 
> تشتم ديننا وبعدين تقوله تحيه طيبه
> 
> ...


 
تأدبى بالحديث يا امراة

جاهلة بدينك ومن الناسخ والمنسوخ اذن فالنفتح موضوع حول ذلك ولنرى ونضحك على جهلك بالدين الاسلامى


----------



## snow_white7 (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ولا يزال التجريف مستمرا*



MichaelMagdy قال:


> وما رايك بالاختلافات والتناقضات بالروايات؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...



اولا  شكرا  على  كلامك  انك  بتقولى كلام  متخلفين 

ثانيا  تناقضات وروايات  ايه  المتناقضه ؟؟

ثالثا القرآن  والاسلام جاء  للناس اجمعين 

ولكنه  عربى هو  معناه  انه  عربى  انه  للعرب فقط ؟

القرآن  لايتبدل  ولا  يتحرف  مثل  كتابك المقدس

(انا نحن نزلنا الذكر وانا له لحافظون)

مش  الكتاب  المقدس  اللى  كل  شويه  يحطوا

كلمه  ويشيلوا  كلمه ...  طاب اسمحلى  ازاى  بقى

يكون  كلام  الله  وكل  شويه  يتبدل  ويتغير  كده  ؟


----------



## snow_white7 (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ولا يزال التجريف مستمرا*



MichaelMagdy قال:


> جزاة الله خير لو كان هو الى كاتب الكلام دة مش ناقلة بجهل وانتى تكبرى على جهلة ونقلة



كاتبه  ..  ناقله .. جايبه  م التلاجه  ..  جايبه  م  الدولاب

برضه  مجهود  وبشكره  عليه

ما  برضه  مواضيعكم  كلها كوبى  وبيست  

وان  مش  مصدقنى  اجيبلك  اللينكات


----------



## snow_white7 (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ولا يزال التجريف مستمرا*



> MichaelMagdy قال:
> 
> 
> > تأدبى بالحديث يا امراة
> ...



الجاهل  بدينه  اللى  مش  عارف  ايه  فى  كتابه

وشكرا  اوى  على  ادبك  وذوقك


----------



## انت الفادي (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ولا يزال التجريف مستمرا*



snow_white7 قال:


> ياسلام  الصراحه  مش  عارفه أقول  ايه ؟؟
> 
> تشتم  ديننا  وبعدين  تقوله  تحيه  طيبه
> 
> ...




نعم؟؟؟؟؟ مش مطلوب من المسلم يعرف الناسخ و المنسوخ؟؟
يعني انت عايزة المسلم يا عيني طول النهار ينادي بأية و تطلع في الاخر منسوخة..
يا استاذة....قضية الناسخ و المنسوخ دي من اخطر القضايا في الاسلام..
لان من الناسخ و المنسوخ تم التشريع و هو صلب الشريعة الاسلامية.
و في الناسخ و المنسوخ تقدري تفرقي بين الايات المدنية و المكية...

عايزه تعرفي التحريف و التضليل كمان؟؟؟؟
اقرأي ترجمات القرأن باللغات الاخري.. شوفي اللغة الانت بتعرفيها و اقري ترجمة القرأن بتاعتها..حتعرفي ان القرأن البيؤمن به المسلم الغير متحدث اللغة العربية يختلف عن القرأن العربي.
يعني بالعربي كده الضحك علي دقون الناس.
اما بخصوص التحية فهذا ليس نفاق بل انا بالفعل اهديكي تحية طيبة و من كل قلبي صدقيني.


----------



## ابن الشرق (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ولا يزال التجريف مستمرا*



> مش الكتاب المقدس اللى كل شويه يحطوا
> 
> كلمه ويشيلوا كلمه ... طاب اسمحلى ازاى بقى
> 
> يكون كلام الله وكل شويه يتبدل ويتغير كده ؟


 

يعني الكلام بدون دليل يبقى حبر على ورق !

الترجمة واحدة في المعنى 


منتظر ادلة على ذلك احسن من كلام الشعارات فقط  اللي عهدناه دائما من تلك المواقع


----------



## snow_white7 (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تراجم القران ونسح الانجيل*



toufikm40 قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى وبعد
> اولا اريد ان اوضح مسالة التراجم للقران وبعده للانجيل اما القران فصحيح هناك عدة تراجم له لكن هذه التراجم تختلف فقط في اللفظ لا المعنى ودائما هناك النص العربي الذي يعتمد عليه وهذا النص بقي محفوض لمدة 14 قرن لم يمسه اي تحريف اما تراجم الانجيل فهي مختلفة حتى في المعنى ولا يوجد ولا نسخة نستطيع العودة اليها كمرجع والكل يقول انه هو الاصح
> ثانيا انك بمجرد ان تفتح الانجيل وتبدا بالقراة تصطدم باشياء لا يتقبلها اي عقل فمثلا في سفر التكوين في جزء بدا الحلق يقول ان الله في اليوم السابع بعد خلقه السماوات والارض في ستت ايام ذهب يستريح من عمله اي اله هذا الذي يتعب من العمل:smil13:  ان اله يتعب اله ناقص ولا يستحق العبادة ابدا :new2:
> هذا بمجرد فتحك لكتاب قبل ان تتعدى الصفحة الاولى وللحديث بقية ان شاء الله الذي لايتعب ابدا سبحانه



عندك  حق  اخ  toufikm40

انا  فعلا  بقرأ  الكتاب  المقدس  عشان  اشوف

اللى ايه  اللى  فيه ... كمان  انا  لفت  نظرى 

الكلام ده  كمان  فى  سفر  التكوين  كل  يوم

بعد  ما  الله  يخلق  شىء  بيذهب يستريح  ؟؟

فعلا  اى  اله  هذا  اللى  بياخد  break    :dntknw:


----------



## انت الفادي (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ولا يزال التجريف مستمرا*

زعلتي علشان قلت انه بيتف علي الاسلام؟؟؟
فيها ايه دي؟؟؟؟
هو انا البتف علي الاسلام و لا هو ؟؟؟؟
روحي ازعلي منه هو  مش مني انا
انا ما بتفش علي الاسلام.. بس بأضحك عليه بس.
ههههههههههه


----------



## My Rock (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ولا يزال التجريف مستمرا*



دفاع قال:


> ألم تقرأ مشاركة toufikm40
> 
> 
> معلهش يا جماعة أصل فادي الظاهر مابيفهم شيء في اللغة الفرنسية :w00t:
> يا ريت تكتب له النص بالهندي يمكن يفهمه


 
احترم نفسك يا قليل الأدب


----------



## My Rock (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ولا يزال التجريف مستمرا*



snow_white7 قال:


> ماى روك احنا قرآننا عربى .. هات نسختين عربيتين وشوف
> 
> اذا كان فيهم اختلاف ولا لاء .


 
و احنا ايضا كتابنا المقدس, العهد القديم الأصل بالعبري, و العهد الجديد باليوناني
هاتي نسختين عبريتين او يونانيتين و نشوف اذا فيهم اختلاف او لاء

و غير ذلك هي تراجم متعددة مختلفة, حالها حال النماذج التي اتينا بها من القرأن
فهل هذا تحريف يا عقلاء؟


----------



## snow_white7 (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ولا يزال التجريف مستمرا*



انت الفادي قال:


> نعم؟؟؟؟؟ مش مطلوب من المسلم يعرف الناسخ و المنسوخ؟؟
> يعني انت عايزة المسلم يا عيني طول النهار ينادي بأية و تطلع في الاخر منسوخة..
> يا استاذة....قضية الناسخ و المنسوخ دي من اخطر القضايا في الاسلام..
> لان من الناسخ و المنسوخ تم التشريع و هو صلب الشريعة الاسلامية.
> ...



طاب  يا  سيدى  شكرا  على  تحيتك  دى

بس  ليه  بتشتم  ديننا ...  يعنى  انا  عايزه  اعرف  دى ؟؟

المهم  بص  يا  استاذ  انت  الفادى 

احنا قرآننا  العربى  واحد ومالناش دعوه بأى ترجمات للقرآن

كمان  على  فكره  انا  كنت  بتناقش  مع احد  المسيحيين

فبيقولى  على  شبهات  النصارى  نحو الدين الاسلامى

فأنا  قلت  له  لو  فرضنا  جدلا  ان الدين  الاسلامى غير

صحيح  فأنا  من  قرأتى  فى  الانجيل وبفكره  التثليث

وما  اعرفه  من  فكره  لا  بأس  بها  فى  دينكم لا يمكن

ان  اقتنع  ان  الدين  المسيحى  هو  الدين  الصحيح

انا  نفسى  بس  حد  يقنعنى  بجد  انه  دين  لم  يحرف

ويقنعنى  بعقيده  التثليث  اللى  بجد  مش  لاقيه  لها 

تفسير فكيف  هو  الله وكيف  هو  الاب  والابن فى ذات الوقت ؟؟

اما  بجد  عن  الناسخ  والمنسوخ  ده  انا  بجد  مش  فاهمه

المقصود  ايه  من  وراه ؟  

انا  كل  اللى  اعرفه  ان  الاسلام  هو  دين  الحق

والقرآن  لم  يحرف ومحفوظ  من  1400  سنه

وكمان  المعجزات  الموجوده  فى  القرآن  تجعلنى

على  يقين انه  كلام  الله  وان  محمدا  رسول الله.

وشكرا ليك  مره  تانيه


----------



## My Rock (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ولا يزال التجريف مستمرا*



snow_white7 قال:


> مش الكتاب المقدس اللى كل شويه يحطوا
> 
> كلمه ويشيلوا كلمه ... طاب اسمحلى ازاى بقى
> 
> يكون كلام الله وكل شويه يتبدل ويتغير كده ؟


 
أسمحيلي اقول لك, انك لك اسوة حسنة في رسولك الكذاب, و طالعة كذابه عليه
الكتاب المقدس لا يضاف و لا يحذف منه شئ و لا يستبدل و لا يتغير
و الا فأتي لنا بدليلك؟ اعطينا دليل على اضافة او حذف او تبديل او تغيير, ايه رأيك؟ 
سأعطيكي فرصة ثلاثة ايام لتأتي لنا بدليل, و الا سأوقف عضويتك لمدة اسبوع على الأقل للكذب الأسلامي المتمثل بألاسوة المحمدية الكاذبة

ثلاثة ايام من الأن.. يا كاذبة... يا مسلمة...


----------



## الهلال الحزين (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ولا يزال التجريف مستمرا*



My Rock قال:


> *هل اختلاف التراجم هو تحريف؟*
> 
> *انا عندي 4 تراجم للقرأن احداهم لا تشبه الاخرى, تحب اضعلك اقتباس من سورة الفاتحة؟*
> 
> ...



ممكن تقسم بانك لست انت الدي كتبتها 
لانها {الايات} بنفس اللون الدي تكتب به و نفس نو الخط و زيادة على دالك هده ترجمة اما في الكتاب المقدس فليست ترجمة بل باللغة العربية التي كانت تستعمل للمسيحية مند مئات السنين


----------



## انت الفادي (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ولا يزال التجريف مستمرا*

طيب ندخل في الجد دلوقتي:


> صمويل 1 20 : 30 30فَحَمِيَ غَضَبُ شَاوُلَ عَلَى يُونَاثَانَ وَقَالَ لَهُ: "يَا \بْنَ \لْمُتَعَوِّجَةِ \لْمُتَمَرِّدَةِ,
> أَمَا عَلِمْتُ أَنَّكَ قَدِ \خْتَرْتَ \بْنَ يَسَّى لِخِزْيِكَ وَخِزْيِ عَوْرَةِ أُمِّكَ؟
> 
> 30 Then Saul's anger was kindled against Jonathan, and he said unto him, Thou son
> ...


يعني انت كنت عايزه يقلك فرج امك؟؟؟ بزمتك احسن عورة و لا فرج؟؟
مع الاعتزار لكل مسيحي يقرا الكلمة دي. سامحوني.



> النص الثانى
> 
> صمويل الثانى 22 10 11 10طَأْطَأَ \لسَّمَاوَاتِ وَنَزَلَ وَضَبَابٌ تَحْتَ رِجْلَيْهِ. 11رَكِبَ عَلَى كَرُوبٍ
> وَطَارَ، وَرُئِيَ عَلَى أَجْنِحَةِ \لرِّيحِ.
> ...



انت معترض علي دي؟؟؟ مع ان المعني لم يختلف...
الدور و الباقي علي البيغير كلمة قاتلو و مرادفاتها من القرأن العربي في ترجمات القرأن الاجنبية الي عاتبوهم و مردفاتها... يعني بتلبسو البوصة و تعملوها عروسة.



> حزقيال 23 17 ------ 17فَأَتَاهَا بَنُو بَابِلَ فِي مَضْجَعِ \لْحُبِّ وَنَجَّسُوهَا بِزِنَاهُمْ, فَتَنَجَّسَتْ بِهِمْ
> وَجَفَتْهُمْ نَفْسُهَا. 18وَكَشَفَتْ زِنَاهَا وَكَشَفَتْ عَوْرَتَهَا, فَجَفَتْهَا نَفْسِي كَمَا جَفَتْ نَفْسِي أُخْتَهَا.
> 19وَأَكْثَرَتْ زِنَاهَا بِذِكْرِهَا أَيَّامَ صِبَاهَا \لَّتِي فِيهَا زَنَتْ بِأَرْضِ مِصْرَ. 20وَعَشِقَتْ مَعْشُوقِيهِمِ \لَّذِينَ
> لَحْمُهُمْ كَلَحْمِ \لْحَمِيرِ وَمَنِيُّهُمْ كَمَنِيِّ \لْخَيْلِ. 21وَ\فْتَقَدْتِ رَذِيلَةَ صِبَاكِ بِزَغْزَغَةِ \لْمِصْرِيِّينَ تَرَائِبَكِ
> ...


طيب ايه الفرق بين لحمهم و عورتهم يا عبقري؟؟؟؟؟
هههههههههه... انت فاكر ان كلمة لحمهم مقصود بها اللحم الحقيقي؟؟؟ هو البيزني بيقعد يعض في التاني في لحمه؟؟
طبعا علي قدر فهمك اكيد انت فهمتها اللحمة البتتاكل..هههههههه

بصراحة حارم حتي علي اني اكمل الرد علي كلامك..
لانك اولا مش فاهم النصوص...و بالتالي لن تفهم التفسير..
لانه و بكل بساطة ان الترجمة تمت و بأستخدام نفس المعني و لكن بلفظ مختلف... فلو لاحظت يا عزيزي ان المعني واحد و المفهوم واحد حتي لو اختلفت الالفاظ..
الدور و الباقي علي البيغير المعاني نفسها في ترجمات كتابه (القرأن)


----------



## snow_white7 (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ولا يزال التجريف مستمرا*



انت الفادي قال:


> زعلتي علشان قلت انه بيتف علي الاسلام؟؟؟
> فيها ايه دي؟؟؟؟
> هو انا البتف علي الاسلام و لا هو ؟؟؟؟
> روحي ازعلي منه هو  مش مني انا
> ...



طاب  شكرا  مره  تانيه 

وهو  ؟؟  هو  مين ده  ؟؟


----------



## My Rock (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ولا يزال التجريف مستمرا*



الهلال الحزين قال:


> ممكن تقسم بانك لست انت الدي كتبتها
> لانها {الايات} بنفس اللون الدي تكتب به و نفس نو الخط و زيادة على دالك هده ترجمة


 
ابصم لك بالعشرة, اني مش انا الي كاتبها, و ممكن اجيبلك مصادر مواقع اسلامية تنقل القرأن بهذه الترجمة




> اما في الكتاب المقدس فليست ترجمة بل باللغة العربية التي كانت تستعمل للمسيحية مند مئات السنين


 
بطل هبل يا عديم العقل
الكتاب المقدس مكتوب اللغة العبرية و اليونانية و ليس باللغة العربية
بطل هبل يا مسلم
انسان جاهل مثلك لا يعرف اصل الككتاب المقدس, و يحاور؟
اذا كنتم عديمي الفهم و المعرفة, لماذا تحاورونا؟

اما امركم غريب يا بشر..


----------



## snow_white7 (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ولا يزال التجريف مستمرا*



My Rock قال:


> أسمحيلي اقول لك, انك لك اسوة حسنة في رسولك الكذاب, و طالعة كذابه عليه
> الكتاب المقدس لا يضاف و لا يحذف منه شئ و لا يستبدل و لا يتغير
> و الا فأتي لنا بدليلك؟ اعطينا دليل على اضافة او حذف او تبديل او تغيير, ايه رأيك؟
> سأعطيكي فرصة ثلاثة ايام لتأتي لنا بدليل, و الا سأوقف عضويتك لمدة اسبوع على الأقل للكذب الأسلامي المتمثل بألاسوة المحمدية الكاذبة
> ...



شكرا  يا ماى  روك


----------



## الهلال الحزين (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ولا يزال التجريف مستمرا*

انا لست جاهلا و ثانيا قلت لك اقسم وليس ابصم وثالثا انت الدي يجهل حتى حقيقة دينك بحيث ان الانجيل لم ينزل باللاتينية نزل بلغة اخرى ولقد اندثرت وسوف ابحث عن اسمها انتضر قليلا


----------



## الهلال الحزين (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ولا يزال التجريف مستمرا*

جاوبني


----------



## الهلال الحزين (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ولا يزال التجريف مستمرا*

snow_white7ا اضن انها تقف متفرجة و تصفق على الدي يسب الدين الحق 
برافو على التشجيعات


----------



## My Rock (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ولا يزال التجريف مستمرا*



الهلال الحزين قال:


> انا لست جاهلا و ثانيا قلت لك اقسم وليس ابصم وثالثا انت الدي يجهل حتى حقيقة دينك بحيث ان الانجيل لم ينزل باللاتينية نزل بلغة اخرى ولقد اندثرت وسوف ابحث عن اسمها انتضر قليلا


 


الهلال الحزين قال:


> جاوبني


 
شوف الهبل الأسلامي المحمدي...
يا عديم العقل, لم يذكر احد اللغة اللاتينية
لعلك لا تعرف الفرق بين اللغة العبرية و اليونانية و بين اللاتينية و الأخرى
 اعطيك ثلاثة ايام لتأتي بالدليل على ان الكتاب المقدس كتب بلغات اخرى, و الا سأوقف عضويتك انت ألأخر

فعلا الكذب اصبح شيمتكم يا مسلمين, كيف لا و قدوتكم حلل لكم الكذب يا كذبة


----------



## snow_white7 (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ولا يزال التجريف مستمرا*

شكرا يا ماى روك يظهر ان حكايه انكوا تشتمونا برسولنا دى

حاجه عادى عندكم فى دينكم دين المحبه والسماحه 

يعنى الصبح اقدملك شكوى عشان تحذف الشتيمه لرسولنا

ودلوقت بتشتم تانى فى رسولنا .. فعلا قياده حكيمه للمنتدى

لما رئيس المنتدى يتكلم كده .. فيعنى بقيه الاعضاء يعملوا ايه

شكرا لاحترامك دين الاخر وعقائده 

اه وعلى فكره انا مش كدابه ماشى 



ماى روك عارفه ان عضويتى هتتوقف 

وبشكرك مقدما لانى مش هشوف ولا هسمع

سبك وشتيمتك تانى لرسولنا.


----------



## My Rock (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ولا يزال التجريف مستمرا*



snow_white7 قال:


> شكرا يا ماى روك يظهر ان حكايه انكوا تشتمونا برسولنا دى
> 
> حاجه عادى عندكم فى دينكم دين المحبه والسماحه
> 
> ...


 
انا لم اسب و لم اشتم رسولك, فهو كذاب من وجهة نظري لانه مدعي النبوءة و لانه احل لكم الكذب
اضافة, الى اني منتظر دليل الأضافة و التعديل التي كذبتي بشأني فيما يخص الكتاب المقدس
لك ثلاثة ايام يا مسلمة...


----------



## Basilius (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ولا يزال التجريف مستمرا*




> والرسول الكذاب يا استاذ ماى روك
> 
> اللى من أقواله اذا كان مجد الرب يرتفع بكذبى
> 
> فلماذا ادان انا كخاطىء


 

*ممكن تفتحي موضوع تستفسري بية عن الجزئية دي *
*اما عندما يقول اي حد مننا على رسولك انة كذا و كذا فبيبقى عن علم و ليس عن جهل *
*والدليل هناك بالبرهان في الحوار الاسلامي بالتفاسير الاسلامية كمان *
*يعني احنا اشرف و احسن منكم عندما نتكلم عن دين اخر ولا نفسرة كيفما شئنا *
*ممكن تسالي في اي حاجة مش عارفاها لكن الاسلوب دة بلاش منة *
*لاخر مرة *

*صفحتين كاملين من الاستغباء   و المعاندة بجهل فقط *


----------



## انت الفادي (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ولا يزال التجريف مستمرا*



snow_white7 قال:


> طاب  يا  سيدى  شكرا  على  تحيتك  دى
> 
> بس  ليه  بتشتم  ديننا ...  يعنى  انا  عايزه  اعرف  دى ؟؟
> 
> ...



عزيزتي سنو وايت
لا شكر علي واجب في موضوع التحية..
بالنسبة لكلمة ان قرأنكم واحد فهذه اعترض عليها لاسباب:
اولا قرأن اهل السنه يحتوي علي 114 سورة و قرأن الشيعة يحتوي علي 116 سورة اي زيادة بسورتين
ثانيا: القرأن ناقس ايات رضاعة الكبير 
ثالثا: هناك عدة مصاحف مثل مصحف فاطمة و قرأن العلويين الذي يختلف تماما بمعني الكلمة عن قرأن السنة. للاسف ليس لدي نسخة منه لانه في وسط نسبة و اقلية من العلويين متداول.
اما بخصوص قولك انك لا تهتمي بما يخص ترجمات القرأن الي اللغات الاخري فهذا خطاء يا عزيزتي.. لانك يجب ان تهتمي بذلك حتي لا يؤمن اناس ايمان خطاء ..و لا انت ايه رأيك؟؟؟
بخصوص عدم ايمانك بالمسيحية و عدم فهك لمسألة الايمان المسيحي بالاقانيم فهذه ليست مشكلة الايمان المسيحي يا عزيزتي بل هي مشكلة خلفيتك الاسلامية التي اعطتك مفاهيم خاطئة عن المسيحية... فالقرأن يعلمك مثلا اننا نؤمن بثلاثة الهة.. و هذا خطاء يا عزيزتي ..فالسيد المسيح ليس بأله من فرد عن الله و لا الروح القدس اله مختلف او اله اخر غير الله.. هم الثلاثة واحد.
اما بخصوص الناسخ و المنسوخ يا عزيزتي فهو ان يتم نسخ اية و تبديلها بأية اخري اما حكما و يبقي النص  و اما نصا و باقي حكما.
فهو اما نسخ القرأن بالقرأن او القرأن بالسنة او السنة بالقرأن

اما قولك بأنك كل ما تعرفيه ان القرأن هو دين الحق... فهذا في حد ذاته خطاء كبير منك.. لانه كي تتأكدي من شئ فيجب ان تحيطي به علما.. فهل انت محيطة علما كاملا عن الاسلام؟؟؟
يمكنني ان اقدم لك نصيحة مجانية... اقرأي القرأن وحدك و عتمدي علي التفاسير... ثم اقرأي الكتاب المقدس و اعتمدي ايضا علي التفاسير... معني كلامي انك يجب ان تكوني فكرة  بعقليتك انت و ليس بما يقوله لك الاخرين.
و علي فكرة
النسخة الاول للقرأن كانت نسخة غير منقطة... اي لغة عربية خالية من التنقيط ثم تم تنقيطها بعد ذلك... فيمكنك ان تتخيلي ما قد يحدث في لغة عربية غير منقطة؟
مثال: هذا من فضل ربي
قومي بمحو جميع النقاط الموجودة في هذه الجملة ثم  انظري اليها.
و اتصرفي و حطي النقط التعجبك في الجملة.. ده انت ممكن تطلعي منها جملتين او تلاتة. بس بتحريك النقط.
الرب ينور عينك و يفتحهم.


----------



## snow_white7 (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ولا يزال التجريف مستمرا*

شكرا يا ماى روك يظهر ان حكايه انكوا تشتمونا برسولنا دى

حاجه عادى عندكم فى دينكم دين المحبه والسماحه 

يعنى الصبح اقدملك شكوى عشان تحذف الشتيمه لرسولنا

ودلوقت بتشتم تانى فى رسولنا .. فعلا قياده حكيمه للمنتدى

لما رئيس المنتدى يتكلم كده .. فيعنى بقيه الاعضاء يعملوا ايه

شكرا لاحترامك دين الاخر وعقائده 

اه وعلى فكره انا مش كدابه ماشى 



ماى روك عارفه ان عضويتى هتتوقف 

وبشكرك مقدما لانى مش هشوف ولا هسمع

سبك وشتيمتك تانى لرسولنا.


----------



## snow_white7 (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ولا يزال التجريف مستمرا*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *ممكن تفتحي موضوع تستفسري بية عن الجزئية دي *
> *اما عندما يقول اي حد مننا على رسولك انة كذا و كذا فبيبقى عن علم و ليس عن جهل *
> *والدليل هناك بالبرهان في الحوار الاسلامي بالتفاسير الاسلامية كمان *
> *يعني احنا اشرف و احسن منكم عندما نتكلم عن دين اخر ولا نفسرة كيفما شئنا *
> ...




AVADA CADAVRA

هو  ده  اسلوبك  على  طول ؟؟

بس  مجرد  سؤال برىء ؟

بص  يا  افادا  لما  تحسن  اسلوبك  عن  كده

ابقى  ارد  عليك.


----------



## snow_white7 (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ولا يزال التجريف مستمرا*



My Rock قال:


> أسمحيلي اقول لك, انك لك اسوة حسنة في رسولك الكذاب, و طالعة كذابه عليه
> الكتاب المقدس لا يضاف و لا يحذف منه شئ و لا يستبدل و لا يتغير
> و الا فأتي لنا بدليلك؟ اعطينا دليل على اضافة او حذف او تبديل او تغيير, ايه رأيك؟
> سأعطيكي فرصة ثلاثة ايام لتأتي لنا بدليل, و الا سأوقف عضويتك لمدة اسبوع على الأقل للكذب الأسلامي المتمثل بألاسوة المحمدية الكاذبة
> ...



اقرأ  الموضوع  يا  استاذ  

وانت  تشوف  التغييرات  والتحريفات

وقلت  لك  كذا  مره  يا  ماى  روك  انا  مش  كذابه

وانت  عارف  كده  كويس .

وكمان  محمد  رسول  الله  شئتم  ام  أبيتم

احسن  وأشرف وأكرم  بنى  آدم منذ  ان  بدء

الله  الخلق.


----------



## snow_white7 (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ولا يزال التجريف مستمرا*



الهلال الحزين قال:


> snow_white7ا اضن انها تقف متفرجة و تصفق على الدي يسب الدين الحق
> برافو على التشجيعات



انا  كتبت  لك  رد  والرد  اتحذف


----------



## Basilius (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ولا يزال التجريف مستمرا*

*طيب *


*اي واحد الان هيحط مشاركة ملهاش لازمة في الموضوع دة هياخد مخالفة و يتفصل *


*سؤال الاستاذ روك مازال مطروح  *

*مش عاوز مداخلة فارغة زي اللي اتكتب  .... *


----------



## coptic4ever (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ولا يزال التجريف مستمرا*

*بسم الثالوث المقدس
 اختنا فى المحبه سنو وايت احبائنا المسلمون نحن لانكن لكم بالفعل سو كل محبه وتقدير بغض النظر عن الاختلافات الجوهريه التى بيننا الا اننا دائماً لايربطنا بكم برغم هذا الاختلاف سوا المحبه والكلمه الطيبه وااسف لكم عن ماجاء من بعض اخوتى وهذا امراً طبيعاً لتداخلكم فى هجوم على الكتاب المقدس دون دليل وبمجرد التشويش والتضليل فهل هذا ياحبائى هو الحب فى اعينكم تطلبون الكلمه الطيبه فى كل وقت فى حين انها لاتتواجد فى محاوريكم ولكن اولاً واخر هدفنا الان هو تحقيق مصدقية الكتاب المقدس فوجدت ان الاخ ماى روك وبعض الاخوه الافاضل قاموا بتوضيح معنى اختلاف اللغه واختلاف اللغه لايكمن فى الجوهر ولكن فى تحويل الكلمه الاصليه الى اقرب كلمه للمعنى الرئيسى بحيث لاتختلف فى القصد الرئيسى من الايه او النص 
ويااحبائ اذا كنتم فى علم ويقين تام بان اللغه الاصليه هى اليونانيه فلماذا اجد اغلب المسلمين يستعينوا باللغه الانجليزيه وفى بعض الاحيان اللغه الفرنسيه هل هذا لان المتوفر لدينا فى مصر وخاصة فى المدارس والكليات تلك اللغتان ام لسبب اخر فانتم تقولون ان النص الاصلى لكم العربى ونحن نعلم ذلك ونتناقش معكم من خلال اللغه العربيه فهل تبغى ياخى الباحث ان اتناقش معك بمثل ماتفعل اذا كنت تريد فعليك ان تفتح حوار اخر باسم كتاب الله بمختلف اللغات  وهنا سنتناقش ونتحاور حول هل القران اختلف فى اللغه الاجنبيه بعد الترجمه وبالمثل سنقارن الانجيل ومن نجده انه مازال محتفظ بالجوهر سنلعن صحته فوراً وعدم تحريفه
وبخصوص تاريخ الكتاب المقدس بعهديه الجديد والقديمتجده على الرابط التالى وهذا نظراً لترى الموضوع بشكل اوضح مع شرح تفصيلى للمخطوطات ومع وجود صور ايضاً لتلك المخطوطات وهى الاصليه العبريه واليونانيه وهى حوالى 24.600 الف مخطوط توجد فى جميع انحاء العالم

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_377.htm

سلام ونعمة الهنا الحى تكن معكم ودائماً وفى كل حين والى 
     الابدامين*​


----------



## My Rock (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ولا يزال التجريف مستمرا*



snow_white7 قال:


> اقرأ الموضوع يا استاذ
> 
> وانت تشوف التغييرات والتحريفات




فات عليكي يوم
بقالك يومين.. نريد دليل.. لا كلام انشائي




> وقلت لك كذا مره يا ماى روك انا مش كذابه
> 
> وانت عارف كده كويس .


 
كذابة و ستين كذابة لما تقولي كذبة لا دليل عليها, و لساتنا منتظرين الدليل.. 
لو اتيتي بالدليل, سأحذف كل مشاركاتي التي قلت فيها انك كاذبة و رسولك كاذب.. ايه رأيك بقى؟




> وكمان محمد رسول الله شئتم ام أبيتم
> 
> احسن وأشرف وأكرم بنى آدم منذ ان بدء
> 
> الله الخلق.


 
لولا محمدك ماله علاقة بموضوعنا
و هذا الأمر راجع لكم, اذا كنت اقل حسنا و شرفا من محمد, لكن هذا الأمر لا ينطبق علينا, فأنا شخصيا احسن و اشرف من محمد..

منتظرين الدليل ...


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ولا يزال التجريف مستمرا*

يا مسلم تحاول اثبات التحريف عن الترجمات!! ما هذا الجهل
اسهل منها ما فيه اثبات تحريف القران من الترجمات

هات النص الاصلي للكتاب المقدس لا يوجد به اختلافات

اما بالقران تجد سورة تختلف عدد اياتها عن الاخرة وسورة لها اكثر من اسم واختلافات المخطوطات
انا بطلب من صاحب الموضوع انه يفتح موضوع بقسم الاسلاميات عن تحريف القران 
اما مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس هي كما في ايدينا....


----------



## man4truth (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ولا يزال التجريف مستمرا*

*يا أخى حرام عليك
أنا أعرف مسلمين كتير لا يعرفون عن العربية كلمة واحدة​*


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ولا يزال التجريف مستمرا*




الهلال الحزين قال:


> انا لست جاهلا و ثانيا قلت لك اقسم وليس ابصم وثالثا انت الدي يجهل حتى حقيقة دينك بحيث ان الانجيل لم ينزل باللاتينية نزل بلغة اخرى ولقد اندثرت وسوف ابحث عن اسمها انتضر قليلا


 
*+*

تحية وسلام ..


*الاخ الهلال الحزين* .. 

ننتظر دليلك على أن الكتاب المقدس كُتب بلغة آخرى إندثرت .. ثم من قال أن الكتاب المقدس كُتب ( وليس نزل ) باللاتينية ؟ ننتظر أيضاً دليلك على هذه الجزئية .. 

الاخ الهلال الحزين .. 

لا أحب الكلام المُرسل .. 

إن أردت أن تعرفنا الحق .. و تنتشلنا من الضلال .. و سيجازيك الله خيراً و لك الجنة .. قدم إلينا الدليل أن الكتاب المُقدس كُتب بلغة آخرى و إندثرت .. و ايضاً كُتب باللغة اللاتينية .. 


*الاخت سنووايت ..* 

عجباً لتصرفك ! ..

رأيتك تهينين ديننا بلا أي دليل سوى ترديد كلام أجوف .. و شعرت بمدى الكره لنا كمسيحيون .. و أنتي تمرحين و تتجولين فى المنتدى منذ فترة طويلة .. و بعدها تقولين : شكراً ماى روك !!!! .. ماذا كنت ستنتظرين إذاً ؟!!! .. هل يربت على كتفك و يقول لك لا تفعلينها مره آخرى ؟!! ..

إن لم تكوني كاذبة .. فأنت جاهلة .. و هذه ليست إهانة .. بل وصف لحالتك الآن التى إندهشت عندما رأيتها .. فقد كنت أظن أنك تحملين المحبة لنا .. فكنت أراك فى قسم الصور .. أو في قسم الاجتماعيات .. تشاركين بهدوء .. فما دخلك أنت بحوار الاديان .. هل ضايقك أن نُفند شبهاتهم الواهية و نرد عليها ؟!! 

كيف تجرؤين أنت أو غيرك على إتهام الله بعدم العدل ؟!! .. فيحافظ على القرآن و يترك الكتاب المقدس !! .. كيف تجرؤين ؟!! .. كيف تجرؤين أنت او علماء الاسلام جميعاً أن يتهموا الكتاب المقدس بالتحريف !!!!!! .. 

أرجوا من الاخ الحبيب مشرف القسم حذف أي شبهه بلا دليل .. 

أي شبهه .. و أي رد بلا دليل موثق أيضاً 

أشكركم


----------



## Michael (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ولا يزال التجريف مستمرا*



snow_white7 قال:


> كاتبه .. ناقله .. جايبه م التلاجه .. جايبه م الدولاب
> 
> برضه مجهود وبشكره عليه
> 
> ...


 
كالحمارة التى تحمل اسفارا مش فاهمة جادة بس بتشكرة والسلام

الحمد الله على نعمة العقل


----------



## snoWhite7 (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ولا يزال التجريف مستمرا*



> REDEMPTION قال:
> 
> 
> > *الاخت سنووايت ..*
> ...


----------



## snoWhite7 (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ولا يزال التجريف مستمرا*



MichaelMagdy قال:


> كالحمارة التى تحمل اسفارا مش فاهمة جادة بس بتشكرة والسلام
> 
> الحمد الله على نعمة العقل



كلك  ذوق  ومحبه  وشكرا  كلك  ادب  الصراحه

كل  يوم  والتانى  بنشوف  ادبكم  ..  اخلاق  عاليه

الصراحه.

وفعلا  الحمد  لله  على  نعمه  العقل 

اللى  فعلا  مش  بيخليكم  تشوفوا  تحريفات  

وكلمات  كتابكم  المقدس  يا  اصحاب  العقول


----------



## Michael (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ولا يزال التجريف مستمرا*



snow_white7 قال:


> اولا شكرا على كلامك انك بتقولى كلام متخلفين
> 
> ثانيا تناقضات وروايات ايه المتناقضه ؟؟
> 
> ...


 
ارجو من المشرفين وضع جد لهذة المهزلة الموضوع اكثر من 4 صفحات منذ امس بلا هدف وكلها لغو طائل وبدون دليل او برهان

شوفى يا امراة

بالبداية القران يقول 

لاَ تَبْدِيلَ لِكَلِمَاتِ اللّهِ [يونس : 64]


زلكن بعدها نرى التغير والتبديل لكلام اله الاسلام بالقران وهو الامر الذى يصرخ من القران ومن نتيجة الناسخ والمنسوخ الذى التهب بة وانتفخ من القران انتفاخا عظيما


مَا نَنسَخْ مِنْ آيَةٍ أَوْ نُنسِهَا نَأْتِ بِخَيْرٍ مِّنْهَا أَوْ مِثْلِهَا أَلَمْ تَعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللّهَ عَلَىَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ [البقرة : 106]

بعدها ياتى القران ويقول انة محفوظ فمن اين الحفظ وهو يتبدل 

إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ [الحجر : 9]

فكييف يحفظ وهو يزيد وينقص علية من الحين للاخر؟؟

فعلا امر عجيب لم نراة من قبل

ناهيك عن اكل الداجن للسور القرانة وحرق عثمان للمصاحف ومن قول محمد ان يأخذ القران من اربعة وهم اللذين لم نجد لهم مصاحفهم ومن قول عائشة لمحمد اكتب الى مصفحا ومن عدم وجود مصحف فاطمة والعديد والعديد

نكمل التناقضات بروايات والاختلافات القرآن

*المصحف الشريف برواية الدورى عن ابى عمرو*







*المصحف الشريف برواية قنبل عن ابن كثير*






*المصحف الشريف برواية السوسى عن ابى عمرو*






*المصحف الشريف برواية حفص عن عاصم*






*المصحف الشريف برواية البزى عن ابن كثير*






*المصحف الشريف برواية خلف عم حمزة*






هناك وما زال عدة روايات اخرى هل ترغبون بالمزيد

ستقولون لى وما المشكلة اقولها انا لكم

أَفَلاَ يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِندِ غَيْرِ اللّهِ لَوَجَدُواْ فِيهِ اخْتِلاَفاً كَثِيراً [النساء : 82]

وطبعا القران

قُرْآناً عَرَبِيّاً لِّقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ [فصلت : 3]

فهل كنتم تعلمون امر تلك الروايات المختلفة

اى الة هذا الذى عجز وفشل وتخاذل عن حفظ كلمتة لكم يا احبائنا؟؟؟؟؟؟ اي اله هذا؟؟؟ اى اله هذا؟؟


نكمل ونوضح ان القران كتب لمنطقة وافراد ذوات لسان واحد 

وَكَذَلِكَ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ قُرْآناً عَرَبِيّاً لِّتُنذِرَ أُمَّ الْقُرَى وَمَنْ حَوْلَهَا[الشورى : 7]

مقصود هنا مكة ومنطقة شبة الجزيرة العربية فكم نعمل ان محمد كان جاهل اى أمى

على عكس الكتاب المقدس الذى قال 

Mat 28:19 فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس.

نشوف بالكتاب المقدس ماذا مكتوب

2Ti 3:16 كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله، 

اى انة من عند الله

وايضا

Rev 22:19 وإن كان أحد يحذف من أقوال كتاب هذه النبوة يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة، ومن المدينة المقدسة، ومن المكتوب في هذا الكتاب.

فمن لة القدرة او الجراة او المنعة على حذف حرف واحد فكما قال لنا رب الجنود

Mat 5:18 فإني الحق أقول لكم: إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل.

اهل هناك تأكيد اكبر وأعظم من ذلك على حفظ كلمة الله لنا 

فهو اكد هذا اكثر من مرة

Mat 24:35 السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول.

Mar 13:31 السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول.

Luk 21:33 السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول. 
فهل هناك ما هو اصدق من كلمة الحق؟؟

فكلامة هو من الروح القدس يمين الله

1Co 2:4 وكلامي وكرازتي لم يكونا بكلام الحكمة الإنسانية المقنع بل ببرهان الروح والقوة

اتمنى ان نجد رد واحد عقلانى مفحم قوى 

سلام ونعمة رب المجد القادر على انارة عيون شعبة


----------



## Michael (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ولا يزال التجريف مستمرا*

*ارجو تدخل المشرف الخاص بالقسم وحخذف اى مشاركة غير مفيدة مش معقول من امبارح لاى اليوم 5 صحفات كلام فارغ بدون اى دليل وكلام اطفال وبدون اى فائدة تذكر*

*ومن يرغب باثارة اى شبهة تافهة باعتقادكم فلتكن بالدليل والبرهان وغير ذلك مصيرها الحذف وان تكرر الطرد*

*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## snoWhite7 (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ولا يزال التجريف مستمرا*

اولا  وقبل كل  شىء  اما تتكلم  بعد  كده  معايا  اتكلم  بأدب 

عشان  انا  مش  هسكت لك  اكتر  من  كده ؟

والتحريفات  هجيبهالك  بس  كده  عشان  تشوف

تناقضات  وتحريفات كتابك  المدعو مقدس 

ثانيا  بقى  انت  بتطلب  من  المشرف  انه يتدخل

عشان مش عارفه  ايه  القوانين  وانت  اول  واحد

بتخرق  هذه  القوانين ؟

هو  احنا  فى قسم  الاسلاميات دلوقت  يا  صاحب  العقل  الفذ 

عشان  كده  مشاركتك  دى  ولا  تهمنى  ولا  هتلفت  لها  اساسا 

اما  من  ناحيه  بقى  اللى  انت  قلته  ده  


> Mat 5:18 فإني الحق أقول لكم: إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل.
> السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول.
> 
> Mar 13:31 السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول.
> ...



الرد  عليه  من  كتابك  برضه  اهو  واللى  بيشهد بالتحريف

23 :36 " أَمَّا وَحْيُ الرَّبِّ فَلاَ تَذْكُرُوهُ بَعْدُ لأَنَّ كَلِمَةَ كُلِّ إِنْسَانٍ تَكُونُ وَحْيَهُ إِذْ قَدْ حَرَّفْتُمْ كَلاَمَ الإِلَهِ الْحَيِّ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ إِلَهِنَا."

سفر ارميا 8 :8 " كَيْفَ تَقُولُونَ: نَحْنُ حُكَمَاءُ وَشَرِيعَةُ ألرَّبِّ مَعَنَا؟ حَقّاً إِنَّهُ إِلَى الْكَذِبِ حَوَّلَهَا قَلَمُ الْكَتَبَةِ الْكَاذِبُ."

ارميا :23:36: 36 " اما وحي الرب فلا تذكروه بعد لان كلمة كل انسان تكون وحيه اذ قد حرّفتم كلام الاله الحي رب الجنود الهنا ".

ارميا :8:8: 8 " كيف تقولون نحن حكماء وشريعة الرب معنا.حقا انه الى الكذب حوّلها قلم الكتبة الكاذب ".

ارميا :6:13: 13 " لانهم من صغيرهم الى كبيرهم كل واحد مولع بالربح ومن النبي الى الكاهن كل واحد يعمل بالكذب ". 

أعمال الرسل :7:53: 53 " الذين اخذتم الناموس بترتيب ملائكة ولم تحفظوه ".

عايز  كمان  يا  صاحب  العقل  ولا  كفايه  عليك  كده  النهارده  

وقولى  صحيح  ايه  النسخ  واللصق  ده  

مش  انت  برضه  مشرف  وعارف  ان  ده  غلط  

يعنى  غلطتين  فى موضوع  واحد  ولا  انت  كمان

زى  الحمار  تحمل  اسفارا  

اما  بقى  عن  تحريفات  كتابك  المدعو مقدس  هجيبهالك  يا  صاحب  العقل والادب.


----------



## Michael (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ولا يزال التجريف مستمرا*

اولا وقبل كل شىء اما تتكلم بعد كده معايا اتكلم بأدب 

انا مؤدب اكثر من محمدك

عشان انا مش هسكت لك اكتر من كده ؟

هههههه


فعلا الحقيقة مرة اعصابك يا طفلة

اعلى ما فى خيرك اركبية وانا الى مش هسكت على لعب  العيال بتاعك دة

والتحريفات هجيبهالك بس كده عشان تشوف

تناقضات وتحريفات كتابك المدعو مقدس

سبقكى الكثير وفشلوا



هو احنا فى قسم الاسلاميات دلوقت يا صاحب العقل الفذ 

طبعا طبعا بس نسيتى انكى قد كتبتى وسالتى بنهايا سؤالك عللامة استفهام عن التناقضات والاختلافات بالراويات

عشان كده مشاركتك دى ولا تهمنى ولا هتلفت لها اساسا 

لان لا قدرة لكى او لغيرك على المناقشة العلمية

اما من ناحيه بقى اللى انت قلته ده 

الحلو انى معلقتيش على اى حاجة من الى انا قولتها:yahoo:

الرد عليه من كتابك برضه اهو واللى بيشهد بالتحريف

كانكى تضربين بالنصوص التى وضعتها عرض الحائط

23 :36 " أَمَّا وَحْيُ الرَّبِّ فَلاَ تَذْكُرُوهُ بَعْدُ لأَنَّ كَلِمَةَ كُلِّ إِنْسَانٍ تَكُونُ وَحْيَهُ إِذْ قَدْ حَرَّفْتُمْ كَلاَمَ الإِلَهِ الْحَيِّ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ إِلَهِنَا."

طبعا اثناء نقلك نسيتى وضع السفر بس ما علينا متعويدن منكم على دة 

Jer 23:36  أما وحي الرب فلا تذكروه بعد لأن كلمة كل إنسان تكون وحيه إذ قد حرفتم كلام الإله الحي رب الجنود إلهنا.

هنا الإستهزاء بأنبياء الرب وكلمته. وجعلهما مادة للسخرية Jer 23:33, Jer 23:34 . فهم يسخرون قائلين ما هو وحى الرب. وكلمة وحى هى فى الأصل تستخدم بمعنى وحى أو حمل. والأنبياء إستخدموها بمعنى حمل ليعبروا عن أن كلمة الله داخلهم كحمل وهى تضغط عليهم حتى لا يكفوا عن ترديدها. وعمل الشيطان دائماً أن يعلَم الخطاة أن يسخروا من كلمة الله

فلا  يوجد ما يشير الى التحريف بل من هم يستهزئون بكلام الرب كما بالاصحاحين  Jer 23:33, Jer 23:34
سفر ارميا 8 :8 " كَيْفَ تَقُولُونَ: نَحْنُ حُكَمَاءُ وَشَرِيعَةُ ألرَّبِّ مَعَنَا؟ حَقّاً إِنَّهُ إِلَى الْكَذِبِ حَوَّلَهَا قَلَمُ الْكَتَبَةِ الْكَاذِبُ."

الحقيقة مش عارف الواحد يجيب نصوص من فوق لتحت مش العكس بس ما علينا 

Jer 8:8  كيف تقولون: نحن حكماء وشريعة الرب معنا؟ حقا إنه إلى الكذب حولها قلم الكتبة الكاذب.

طبعا وجدتى كلمة كتب وكلمة كذب فورا وضعتى ما تظنية شيبة بل هو اهم من ذلك

تعالى اقريها معى 

نحن حكماء وشريعة الرب معنا؟

 إلى الكذب 

قلم الكتبة الكاذب.

بمعنى 

كتبتهم حرفوا أقوال الله = طوَعوها لرغباتهم الشريرة 


ارميا :23:36: 36 " اما وحي الرب فلا تذكروه بعد لان كلمة كل انسان تكون وحيه اذ قد حرّفتم كلام الاله الحي رب الجنود الهنا ".

هههههههههههههههههههههه طبعا انتى لم تنتبهى لجهلك باعادة الكوبى واليست اكثر من مرة لانكى قمتى بادراج تلك الاية فوق وبعدين اية الشاهد الخرافى دة انتى هتحرفى كلام الاله الحي رب الجنود الهنا 


ارميا :8:8: 8 " كيف تقولون نحن حكماء وشريعة الرب معنا.حقا انه الى الكذب حوّلها قلم الكتبة الكاذب ".

هههههههههههههههههههههه طبعا انتى لم تنتبهى لجهلك باعادة الكوبى واليست اكثر من مرة لانكى قمتى بادراج تلك الاية فوق

ارميا :6:13: 13 " لانهم من صغيرهم الى كبيرهم كل واحد مولع بالربح ومن النبي الى الكاهن كل واحد يعمل بالكذب ". 

Jer 6:13  لأنهم من صغيرهم إلى كبيرهم كل واحد مولع بالربح ومن النبي إلى الكاهن كل واحد يعمل بالكذب.


هذا لانهم أنهم مولعون بالربح ولكن ليس الربح الحق بل القبيح الذى بالكذب والغش وهذا ينطبق على الجميع حتى الكاهن والنبى

أعمال الرسل :7:53: 53 " الذين اخذتم الناموس بترتيب ملائكة ولم تحفظوه ".

Act 7:53  الذين أخذتم الناموس بترتيب ملائكة ولم تحفظوه؟».

ما مشكلة هذا النص معكى؟؟

هذا تقليد يهودى أن الناموس أعطى بواسطة ملائكة وهذا ما قاله بولس أيضاً عب 2:2 + غل 19:3. وربما فهموا هذا من مز 17:68 + تث 1:33-4 ترجمة سبعينية، فالسبعينية ترجمت قديسيه لملائكة. وواضح أن إسطفانوس هنا يريد أن يقول أنكم لو حفظتم الناموس لكنتم قد عرفتم المسيح. وهذا هو وضع تلاميذ المسيح إذ هم عرفوه وتبعوه وأحبوه إذ كانوا ملتزمين حقاً بقلوبهم بطاعة الناموس. من تفسير ابونا انطونيوس فكرى بعد ان تم مراجعة النصوص

عايز كمان يا صاحب العقل ولا كفايه عليك كده النهارده 

أفرغى ما فى جعبتك

وقولى صحيح ايه النسخ واللصق ده 

مش انت برضه مشرف وعارف ان ده غلط 

انا لا استعملة الا بنقل النصوص ولستى انتى من سوف تعلمينى بطريقة اشرافى

يعنى غلطتين فى موضوع واحد ولا انت كمان

زى الحمار تحمل اسفارا 

لا محمدك

اما بقى عن تحريفات كتابك المدعو مقدس هجيبهالك يا صاحب العقل والادب.

ههههههههههه يا شيخة امال الى فوق دة كان اية تسالى ولا مكسرات؟؟

شوفتى بقى انك جاهلة بابسط الامور بدينك ومعتبرة المنتدى حديقة تتنزهى فيها بطيش


----------

